# Pedophilia Debate Thread



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 24, 2019)

MOD EDIT: DO NOT GET MAD IN THIS THREAD. THIS IS FOR DISCUSSION AND DEBATE OVER PEDOPHILIA. A-LOGGING PEOPLE MAKES YOU LOOK BAD AND SOUND CRINGY. PEDOPHILES ARE PEOPLE, TOO, THEREFORE THE RULE APPLIES HERE AS WELL. GETTING MAD, A-LOGGING OR ANYTHING OF THE SORT MAY WARRANT WARNING POINTS.

Every time pedophilia is mentioned in a thread, pedo apologists and anti-pedophiles get in big off topic arguments. So let's take the debate here.

What are your thoughts on pedophiles and their ilk?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 24, 2019)

Nuke everything, leave no survivors.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 24, 2019)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Nuke everything, leave no survivors.


But what about underage kids who look grown? There's some 15 year olds with curves out there.


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 24, 2019)

Age is a social construct and all social constructs are invalid.


----------



## aleksandrov (Jan 24, 2019)

Do pedo apologists actually show up in threads?

Also: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cy4AUzsGbfE


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 24, 2019)

Expecting a pedophile to be able to not touch kids is like expecting my dog to not kill small animals he's able to get ahold of.

BTW, if I never have to see Amos Yee's smug face or hear his screechy voice again, I'll be happy.


----------



## Jaimas (Jan 24, 2019)

They don't deserve punishment.

They deserve.... *Gun*ishment.


----------



## Medicated (Jan 24, 2019)

We know from studies and records that pedophiles often reoffend, even if chemically castrated, and they often hoard massive collections of CP, many magnitudes higher than any healthy person with a sex drive.  Certainly more that most normal people would be able to get through over their lifetime.  We know that non-offenders speak of their herculean efforts of self control that they should be praised for for not preying on children.  

Which suggests at least to me, that this is not a sexuality issue as some apologists like to make out, it is a pathological mental compulsive disorder, that is not curable, and for the safety of the larger community, and to stop the spread of their cursed genes,  they should be put to death.


----------



## registereduser (Jan 24, 2019)

If we want to be ~humane~ and ~civilized~ about it, they should be chemically euthanized like we do to suffering and dangerous animals. Because that's what they are*


*suffering, as in, from a destructive and incurable paraphilia.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jan 24, 2019)

I really don't care about any genre of fake porn, simply because it's fake. 

Real life is a different story. I would never want a child to have to experience it. Children can't consent to sex, because any child wise enough to understand what they're doing is a fictional concept. It can only exist in fiction.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 24, 2019)

lol someones gonna get mad at this thread.


----------



## IV 445 (Jan 24, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> lol someones gonna get mad at this thread.


Honeypot: the thread


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 24, 2019)

Hortator said:


> Honeypot: the thread


People know the topic. they have to choose whether they can handle discussing it or not. So either the thread will be a boring discussion of something gross or its gonna be people getting mad at low-level bait.


----------



## Crippled_Retard (Jan 24, 2019)

"Look your honor I thought the age of consent was 18"
"She's a baby!"
"Exactly, 18 months."


----------



## ForgedBlades (Jan 24, 2019)

>>>/deepthoughts/


----------



## LofaSofa (Jan 24, 2019)

hey guys check this out



Spoiler


----------



## YayLasagna (Jan 24, 2019)

The hell does 'real children' even fucking mean?
edit: lol why is this post permatabbed​


----------



## Jaimas (Jan 24, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> lol someones gonna get mad at this thread.



I miss @Ass Manager 3000's Circumcision Honeypots.


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 24, 2019)

Jaimas said:


> I miss @Ass Manager 3000's Circumcision Honeypots.



Women that use foreskin makeup are totally not pedos.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jan 24, 2019)

Ain't it a Sin? 
Give them solitary confinement to make them insane.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 24, 2019)

Medicated said:


> We know from studies and records that pedophiles often reoffend, even if chemically castrated, and they often hoard massive collections of CP, many magnitudes higher than any healthy person with a sex drive.  Certainly more that most normal people would be able to get through over their lifetime.  We know that non-offenders speak of their herculean efforts of self control that they should be praised for for not preying on children.
> 
> Which suggests at least to me, that this is not a sexuality issue as some apologists like to make out, it is a pathological mental compulsive disorder, that is not curable, and for the safety of the larger community, and to stop the spread of their cursed genes,  they should be put to death.


Huh. How can they still have a sex drive if they've been chemically castrated?


YayLasagna said:


> The hell does 'real children' even fucking mean?
> edit: lol why is this post permatabbed​


Some pedos only fap to drawn stuff like anime lolis. I worded the phrase stupidly. I guess it's possible they could also use child sex dolls, though.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jan 24, 2019)

If anyone wants to know where being a "non-contact" pedo leads to, we have a thread on a dude who was leading the charge: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/enderphile.27796/
TL;DR not only did he get initially charged, but recognized on tv by other victims and arrested.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 24, 2019)

Tom Brady groped me when I was 13


----------



## eldri (Jan 24, 2019)

Where's my man @Anti pedo?
This thread is great for you.


----------



## Shick (Jan 24, 2019)

Anyone who touches a child, or gets off to someone touching a child, should be shot. No questions asked. That said, I think shooting people for looking at drawings would be silly.


----------



## Cinderblock (Jan 24, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Tom Brady groped me when I was 13



"Own the libs, get groped by the libs"


----------



## Lackadaisy (Jan 24, 2019)

All that really needs to be said.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 24, 2019)

Shick said:


> Anyone who touches a child, or gets off to someone touching a child, should be shot. No questions asked. That said, I think shooting people for looking at drawings would be silly.


Yep. Even picky pedos have no excuse. Why not buy realistic CP drawings instead of watching real kids suffer? There's some pretty great artists out there.
This was done in pencil:


----------



## eldri (Jan 24, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> BTW, if I never have to see Amos Yee's smug face or hear his screechy voice again, I'll be happy.


----------



## Anubis (Jan 24, 2019)

If this question and thread had popped up ten years ago, I would've probably replied with a compassionate response about how it would be important that these people get the help they need as Pedophilia in a large amount of cases is due to trauma and confusion relating to sexuality, experiences relating to sex and sex preferences while growing up, which over the years had been shown very effectively "cured" or pushed down far enough trough Therapy and other forms of mental health help.

And that if this would prove enough to be efficient, people would be less fearful of seeking the help they need to combat this.

In the modern today world though, people unironically advertise about wanting to diddle kids on social media with their identities attached, meaning that they're actually either proud or not afraid of showcasing this, so I've figured that similar to a tumor, 

Pedophilia has grown to a point where it is now inoperable, and that showcasing any sort of response that isn't contempt and disgust would be too dangerous and volatile.


----------



## YayLasagna (Jan 24, 2019)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Some pedos only fap to drawn stuff like anime lolis. I worded the phrase stupidly. I guess it's possible they could also use child sex dolls, though.


If it's not that thing Shad does where it's based off actual kids then I'll think you're perverted, but it wouldn't be enough for me to be concerned yet.
If you have a doll then I'm gonna have my phone ready to dial the cops at a moment's notice


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 24, 2019)

YayLasagna said:


> If it's not that thing Shad does where it's based off actual kids then I'll think you're perverted, but it wouldn't be enough for me to be concerned yet.
> If you have a doll then I'm gonna have my phone ready to dial the cops at a moment's notice


Shad isn't the only one who did that. There's tons of Hermione porn based on prepubescent Emma Watson floating around, for instance.

As for the doll, while it's a bad sign, it's not hurting real kids any more than drawings are.


----------



## YayLasagna (Jan 24, 2019)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Shad isn't the only one who did that. There's tons of Hermione porn based on prepubescent Emma Watson floating around, for instance.


Why tho
She's not even attractive as a person in the story to begin with either.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 24, 2019)

YayLasagna said:


> Why tho
> She's not even attractive as a person in the story to begin with either.


I dunno. Somehow Harry Potter spawned a ton of porn and fanfics even though most characters are kids. There's a ton of fujoshis that ship 30 something Snape with teenage Hermione. There's even a pedophile handbook named after Harry Potter.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...nual-called-Hogwarts-School-Pedo-Wizards.html

Man, we really need a potterfag thread.


----------



## The Manglement (Jan 24, 2019)

I classify pedophiles with any of the other incurable, terrible mental illnesses. It's tragic that god/evolution has fucked up so bad that some people are paranoid schizophrenics, and likewise when somebody is wired to only being attracted to toddler porn. When a paranoid schizphrenic murders somebody because of their delusions, I lose all the pity for them and say 'just lock them up forever'. Same with a pedo touching a kid.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 25, 2019)

Jaimas said:


> They don't deserve punishment.
> 
> They deserve.... *Gun*ishment.


You like anime and therefore a homosexual pedophile.


----------



## Medicated (Jan 25, 2019)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Some pedos only fap to drawn stuff like anime lolis. I worded the phrase stupidly. I guess it's possible they could also use child sex dolls, though.



I've literally never heard of any police bust where the police uncovered millions of anime loli images.  I don't really think those people are in the same league, it's like a guy who likes to buy porn DVDs of 4 ft tall women dressing up as schoolgirls, I think some people try to blur the lines there in hopes of getting pedophilia accepted by others.

I'm talking about the sorts of people that actively seek out positions of authority, or exploit their position, to prey on children.  Because as I said, it's a compulsion.  Even if they know they'll eventually get caught they seemingly can't help themselves.  We've seen chat logs of pedophiles talk incessantly about the one or two children in their family circle.  Some court cases revealing people in positions of authority have preyed upon hundreds of children.  Somethings not right in their head obviously, they are almost guaranteed to reoffend eventually, because thats how their brain is wired.  It's like releasing Hannibal Lectur and saying "he's served his time and he's now free to go back into society having learned his lesson."

So unfortunately they have to be killed, that's all their is to it.


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Jan 25, 2019)

Did Destiny "Lolis with Consent" Bonnel the Third start this thread?


----------



## PlasticOwls (Jan 25, 2019)

Decades later, pedophilia could be discussed like gay rights was only a couple years ago, and that legit disturbs me. After all, the ancient Greeks had intimate child adult mentorships back then

That said, it should be discussed as a mental disorder and promptly treated.


----------



## Overcast (Jan 25, 2019)

It sucks that these people were born with the desire to fuck kids, you don't really have control over that and I'd imagine that's essentially being given a death sentence for them.

That being said, if they ever act on their desires, than I have no sympathy for them. Preserving a child's innocence is far more important than helping someone like that.


----------



## Clop (Jan 25, 2019)

There's plenty of women who grow up flat, short and unloved, go to them and maybe one day they'll dress funny for you.


----------



## Damocles_Sword (Jan 25, 2019)

The only thing that can be done with pedos is experiment on them. Diddle a kid, you get a reservation to some old german doctor's table. We'll get a cure, eventually.


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 25, 2019)

The Manglement said:


> I classify pedophiles with any of the other incurable, terrible mental illnesses. It's tragic that god/evolution has fucked up so bad that some people are paranoid schizophrenics, and likewise when somebody is wired to only being attracted to toddler porn. When a paranoid schizphrenic murders somebody because of their delusions, I lose all the pity for them and say 'just lock them up forever'. Same with a pedo touching a kid.



Most developed countries let people walk free if they can use schizophrenia as an excuse. Be careful with lumping in pedos with that stuff.


----------



## JosephTX (Jan 25, 2019)

Pedo has a broad meaning, I was told by my best friend I was a pedo for dating a 17 year old less than 2 weeks before she turned 18.

I was born in '86, she was born in 1990.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jan 25, 2019)

Pedophilia bad, m'kay?


----------



## ES 148 (Jan 25, 2019)

Jail them, for life. I don't believe in the death penalty, but rehabilitation is unlikely to work on someone who's already molested a child. 

If someone is a good enough person to seek therapy and admit that they have something wrong with them, though, I don't know if they should be put on some kind of register anyway. Whether the risk of offending outweighs their right to confidentiality is a bit of a heated topic.

TL;DR - if they don't commit a crime and don't claim it's right, they're mentally ill and I pity them, otherwise they're sick and can rot in jail for all I care.


----------



## El Porko Fako (Jan 25, 2019)

Pedophilia was created for and by republicans. They use it as a tool to manipulate gullible knuckledraggers, especially online, into thinking that the dems are all pedos and that they are the right side of politics by wanting to protect children that supposedly got jerked off by Nancy Pelosi at a pizza shop. It's all a bullshit scheme to get more votes in the ballot box and it's self-righteous posturing by a party of guilty, hypocritical lying cunts who couldn't give less of a fuck if a child is taking it in the ass. Meanwhile, you have millions of right leaning inbreds in the deep south who constantly rape minors, more often than not their own family members, and get away with it. Then they all hide in their baptist churches and claim they found God, and that because God forgave them, the child should forgive them too or they'll burn in hell. If Republicans are so great, why don't they do something about the rampant pedophilia in their own communities? It's because it wouldn't help them in anyway. Whenever a Democrat is beating a Republican in a race, all Republicans have to do is pull out the pedo trump card and they'll win the election.

As I've learned from internet arguments and IBS, I know I'm right, so anybody who disagrees with me is obviously a fucking PEDO and a NAZI and should be beaten with a shovel and left bleeding in the moonlight.


----------



## MindyMin (Jan 25, 2019)

Heh, I've noted that politicians of all parties have been busted for being pedos, I don't think it's aligned to political preference.  However, pedos are attracted to positions of power where they have access to kids and are trusted, and politicians tend to be egotistical fucks; I wouldn't be at all surprised to find proof that politicians are more likely to be pedos than the average Joe.

(yes, I know you weren't serious)

If any Republican goes on about the Dems being pedos, whisper "Dennis Hastert" to them.


----------



## TotallyAChick (Jan 25, 2019)

Fangsofjeff said:


> But what about underage kids who look grown? There's some 15 year olds with big boobs out there.



What about adults who look like teens/kids, but are over 20?


----------



## MindyMin (Jan 25, 2019)

It's not a crime, nor is it pedophilia, to be attracted to someone who's sexually developed but turns out to be under 18.  It's a crime to do anything about it if they're too young, and that includes creeping on them. It's also not bad to be attracted to someone over the legal age who "looks young"


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jan 25, 2019)

I don't know if it's innate, if it's learned or if it's a disease. If you fantasise over it, it might not be a crime necessarily where you are (in places like Britain and France Loli, Shota and the like actually are illegal and treated as child pronography) but that's still enough of an alarm for me personally. I wouldn't leave kids near someone who beat off over "young" catgirls and doubt most parents would either.

Eitherway, they need to be removed from mainstream society. I remember seeing a documentary years ago that some American pastor had actually established a "pedo village" for which pedo's who had finished their sentences could go live in which children were banned and access to porn was limited. It wasn't so much a prison as much as a place they just didn't have access to that sort of material.

I think making that the sentence wouldn't be a bad idea. I don't see how rehabilitation could work, but there are ways to put them to use. Most of the residents in that Pastor's village actually did have jobs. Just ones they wouldn't be near minors.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jan 25, 2019)

MindyMin said:


> It's not a crime, nor is it pedophilia, to be attracted to someone who's sexually developed but turns out to be under 18.  It's a crime to do anything about it if they're too young, and that includes creeping on them. It's also not bad to be attracted to someone over the legal age who "looks young"



Tell that to Australia though. They actually banned flat chested or small breasts in porn, regardless if the actresses are of legal age (some women are just naturally small), simply due to the fact it _could _resemble pedophilia.

....A bit extreme, don't you think?


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 25, 2019)

Not gonna lie I’m not a fan of it


----------



## a feel (Jan 25, 2019)

Some pedos are sexually attracted to toddlers. Just saying. While I can kind of wrap my head around the loli and shota stuff my brain fails to acknowledge toddlercon or whatever that horrible thing is called with anything but the instant urge to vomit and then take a shower to feel clean again. Keep in mind the rabbit hole goes deep, and pedos into young teenagers or "lolis" are the saner branch, if you will.


----------



## Tardevoir (Jan 25, 2019)

I have zero sympathy towards pedophilies, sorry lads. If someone offends, then there's not going back. You're done. You fucked up. Bye.

loli/shota/cub fetishists can cry fiction all they want, but they're attracted to underaged bodies.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jan 25, 2019)

PlasticOwls said:


> Decades later, pedophilia could be discussed like gay rights was only a couple years ago, and that legit disturbs me. After all, the ancient Greeks had intimate child adult mentorships back then



The current Muslims and Hindus and some Christians (like the FLDS) have arranged child marriage *now* Doesn't make it any less fucked up.

As for gay rights, that stuff is between two consenting adults. Anyone who wants to relate two adults fucking with an adult fucking a teen or kid or baby is fucked up.

Thanks for attending my TED talk.


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 25, 2019)

I suspect that pedophilia is the result of power dynamics. Men that feel that they can do whatever they please become pedos simply because they can't be told no by society and weak men become pedos because they're weak and feel the need to have power over something. Of course, we talk of men but I suspect this is why we see so many women ending up as pedos in the current year. 

WW2 had an amazing amount of pedophilia. The Japanese raped every underage girl in eastern China, the Soviets raped every underage girl in eastern Europe and the Germans raped underage girls in every country. The Americans raped in France, Germany and Japan and during the Vietnam war there was an ungodly amount of pedophilia in Vietnam and Thailand. 

The Germans, Soviets and Japanese came out of totalitarian systems into a world where they had a guns and power. The Americans sent white trash and black people to Vietnam, young men who were shit on by society. One common trope I've noticed among pedos in the current year is that they're either super powerful, middle-managers in corporations who get pushed around or socially retarded rejects on welfare. I don't think I've ever seen a well balanced person be a pedo. I wouldn't be surprised if this was why so many cults ended in pedophilia or why tonnes of pedophilia randomly appeared during Wiemar Germany.


----------



## Reynard (Jan 25, 2019)

I guess I’ll give a post to this honeypot just because eh, seems a bit civil right now.  I don’t expect that to last, though.

The less realistic and violent the drawn or fictional stuff is the less I’m likely to care.  There are people who are attracted to children that haven’t touched anyone and they need some sort of help to cure or reword their brains so that they can live without the desire to ruin someone’s life.  I wouldn’t let them around my kids, though.  As for the drawn loli/shota freaks, there’s no victim and unless it’s gore or rape or looks/sounds/plays out realistically, it isn’t setting off as many red flags as it would if it was those things.  I’d still keep an eye on them, though.  You never know with people.

However, if your drawn cp is too realistic or just violent, you’re on my shit list.  If you touch a kid or encourage it in any way whatsoever, such as downloading CP, then the only cure for you is a bullet, the chair, or a shank in your neck and a big black dick in your ass.  No sympathy for the subhumans who act out or endorse acting out that shit in any way whatsoever.  Let them burn.  Let them suffer.


----------



## Ashenthorn (Jan 25, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> it obviously varies between countries, but if you use an insanity defense to avoid a conviction in germany, the judge will simply send you to a psychiatric hospital instead, which isn't all that different.


There used to be insane asylums in America too. They fell out of fashion at some point.


----------



## Reynard (Jan 25, 2019)

Ashenthorn said:


> There used to be insane asylums in America too. They fell out of fashion at some point.


I think they fell out of fashion because of poor treatment of the people housed there.  A lot of them just sit abandoned becausepeople eventually found about about all the crazy shit they did trying to cure people alongside general neglect.  Honestly, the concept behind these establishments isn't bad at all, but a lot of places seemed to give no shits about anything, hence why they fell out of style.


----------



## AF 802 (Jan 25, 2019)

Reynard said:


> I think they fell out of fashion because of poor treatment of the people housed there.  A lot of them just sit abandoned becausepeople eventually found about about all the crazy shit they did trying to cure people alongside general neglect.  Honestly, the concept behind these establishments isn't bad at all, but a lot of places seemed to give no shits about anything, hence why they fell out of style.



Didn't most of them go after Reagan got shot, for some reason?


----------



## Ashenthorn (Jan 25, 2019)

Reynard said:


> Honestly, the concept behind these establishments isn't bad at all, but a lot of places seemed to give no shits about anything, hence why they fell out of style.


I agree. There's no technical reason why something like this or a "Pedo village" couldn't be implemented and actually *work* if it was done right.


----------



## Medicated (Jan 25, 2019)

Clop said:


> There's plenty of women who grow up flat, short and unloved, go to them and maybe one day they'll dress funny for you.



It's another reason why I think that pedophiles aren't about physical sexual attraction, and that it's a mental illness that needs to be purged.  If physical attraction was the case, then the short flat chested porn industry should be booming.  If you can get porn of adult women that look and can act young, there shouldn't be a demand for a giant underground CP industry, and yet there is.  There shouldn't be hundreds of destroyed lives and families because of a single person, because they could've had an adult partner that looked similar.

So no, I don't believe the sexual attraction argument.  It seems more like a drug addict, whos wired to use children like a heroin needle and toss them aside when done.


----------



## Reynard (Jan 25, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> Didn't most of them go after Reagan got shot, for some reason?


I have no clue when it happened aside from that it happened from like, the 60s onward or something like that.  Before that few people knew of the horrific conditions those tormented souls with schizophrenia an other severe mental disabilities had to go through.  Ever since the terrible implementation and execution of the asylum system nobody's gonna try it again.  They'll likely liken it to the people who say that things like communism or segregation where retards argue that it just wasn't executed properly, and I do get that argument.  There's a lot of grey areas with dealing with people unable to care for themselves and those who pose a threat to those around them, so I don't see that debate ending any time soon.



Ashenthorn said:


> I agree. There's no technical reason why something like this or a "Pedo village" couldn't be implemented and actually *work* if it was done right.


Again, after the failure of systems similar to your proposal, you'd be hard pressed to find anyone willing to fund or even allow such a concept.


----------



## BeanBidan (Jan 25, 2019)

I'd like to name a song from one of my favorite anime. It's dedicated to pedos. 
It's called "gas! gas! gas!"


----------



## a feel (Jan 25, 2019)

Medicated said:


> It's another reason why I think that pedophiles aren't about physical sexual attraction, and that it's a mental illness that needs to be purged.  If physical attraction was the case, then the short flat chested porn industry should be booming.  If you can get porn of adult women that look and can act young, there shouldn't be a demand for a giant underground CP industry, and yet there is.  There shouldn't be hundreds of destroyed lives and families because of a single person, because they could've had an adult partner that looked similar.
> 
> So no, I don't believe the sexual attraction argument.  It seems more like a drug addict, whos wired to use children like a heroin needle and toss them aside when done.



I agree 100% and I've brought this up in previous discussions with pedos. I outright told them it wasn't about actual attraction, but about the power to control someone who literally cannot get away from them. Like the sick fucks who "love" their dogs while gleefully abusing them for their own sexual gratification. These people are deranged individuals who get off on having their own personal little sex puppets.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jan 25, 2019)

Ashenthorn said:


> I agree. There's no technical reason why something like this or a "Pedo village" couldn't be implemented and actually *work* if it was done right.


Californiahas a pedo village of sorts. Louis Theroux did a documentary on it called A Place for Paedophiles. It is on Youtube, but I don't want to leave the links here in case it gets auto flagged for deletion.


----------



## Bogs (Jan 25, 2019)

Sure we break some balls, but reading these comments, it's an honor to be joined by men.



Spoiler



AND NOT CORNHOLING FAGGOT ASS COCKSUCKERS WHAT WANNA FUCK KIDS. THEY SHOULD FUCKING DIE


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 25, 2019)

Ashenthorn said:


> I agree. There's no technical reason why something like this or a "Pedo village" couldn't be implemented and actually *work* if it was done right.



Getting people to pay for a pedo village would require skills that even Trump doesn't have.


----------



## Anti pedo (Jan 25, 2019)

eldri said:


> Where's my man @Anti pedo?
> This thread is great for you.


I'm here sorry for a day late what is up BOOOIIIII



Apoth42 said:


> Getting people to pay for a pedo village would require skills that even Trump doesn't have.


Why don't we just make an organization that pays people to kill pedos the system would be similar  to the cowboy era stuff find a pedo dead or alive people would do anything for money whether they need it or just for symple greed 
Or make killing and hunting pedophile as a legitimate job and hire people with skills and experience in killing from war veterans to symple huntsman in the woods 
About the pedo village that thing is useless and will easily backfired  because if they coop up in the same place the will start a movement like pedo march because of they met each other with same sick mind and started a cult or something down the line then the media will glorified it as a brave statement or something


----------



## Ray (Jan 25, 2019)

Hope I’m not too late to give my opinion on it, not that anyone really cares but.
As degenerate as I find shotacon/lolicon to be, as long as no real children are being harmed, its really not my business.


Real pedos should of course be locked away forever away from children as far as possible.


----------



## Anti pedo (Jan 25, 2019)

Ray said:


> Hope I’m not too late to give my opinion on it, not that anyone really cares but.
> As degenerate as I find shotacon/lolicon to be, as long as no real children are being harmed, its really not my business.
> 
> 
> Real pedos should of course be locked away forever away from children as far as possible.


Fiction can affect the minds of the person pal I'm not surprised someone went to Japan and start sexually assaulted children because he watch lolishithead anime


----------



## a feel (Jan 26, 2019)

Ray said:


> Hope I’m not too late to give my opinion on it, not that anyone really cares but.
> As degenerate as I find shotacon/lolicon to be, as long as no real children are being harmed, its really not my business.
> 
> 
> Real pedos should of course be locked away forever away from children as far as possible.



I used to kinda agree with you at some point, until I had the misfortune of learning about the toddler bullshit. And believe me, you will instantly change your mind about the deviance of these individuals when you have (presumably) adult males drooling all over themselves about "how sexy" a 2 year old is, or that they wanna contact other users to roleplay some good old wholesome toddler rape with cervical penetration, lots of crying and agony, and daddy's cummies. All after sharing some eerily life-like 3d "art" of a baby being double teamed.

That's when I realized there is no redemption for these people. Their minds are so utterly sick and twisted and so controlled by their boundless sex drives and sadism that they honestly think writing shit like that is somehow normal and a good idea and even arousing.

Edit: That said, I am still somewhat on the fence about loli/shotacon. But if a person's sexual obsession is with babies, toddlers or children that are nowhere near the "puberty" age range, and especially if your fantasies include violent and utterly degrading scenarios involving those, then you need to be castrated with a rubber band and left out in the Arizona heat.


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 26, 2019)

Anti pedo said:


> Why don't we just make an organization that pays people to kill pedos the system would be similar  to the cowboy era stuff find a pedo dead or alive people would do anything for money whether they need it or just for symple greed
> Or make killing and hunting pedophile as a legitimate job and hire people with skills and experience in killing from war veterans to symple huntsman in the woods
> About the pedo village that thing is useless and will easily backfired  because if they coop up in the same place the will start a movement like pedo march because of they met each other with same sick mind and started a cult or something down the line then the media will glorified it as a brave statement or something



Can't say I trust the goverments and media to do the properly. The daycare panic of the 1980s was a disaster.

Perhaps people should be  people trained from birth to hunt pedos.


----------



## QWXXP Surprise! (Jan 26, 2019)

I think it's a mental illness and should stay classified as one. If 'virtuous' pedophiles are so virtuous and don't want to offend, why do so many of them seem to shoot down suggestions like getting therapy, or taking libido-suppressing antidepressants to control their urges? Seriously, I've seen so many pedos argue that they can't go to therapy because...why? I hear that they're afraid of therapists telling the police or something, but pedophilia isn't a crime, and even so, therapists aren't required or even really allowed (at least in the US) to report unless they have good reason to believe that a person is going to offend against, say a kid. I feel like DBT or other forms of therapy that focus on staying grounded in reality might really help someone who wants to be helped, but I think that's the problem. Most pedos I've seen who announce that don't want help. They want acceptance a la the LGBT, to remove their 'sexuality' from the DSM, to push the normalization of sexually abusive 'relationships' with kids, or the legalization of sex abuse material (CP).

I don't think it's a good idea to resort to drawn depictions of children, normalizing the idea of children as sex objects just seems like it'd lead to further degeneracy, up to and beyond actual CP. That being said, I don't believe drawings of any kind should ever be illegal unless they're actually breaking the law. (threatening someone, using real CP, etc) And, I'm not a doctor, so at the end of the day, my opinions don't mean shit.


----------



## MindyMin (Jan 26, 2019)

Because most of them don't really want to change, they want society to change.  The only thing holding them back is a sensible fear of getting caught.

Mind you the ones that do want to change don't go on social media to talk about their pedophilia.

There are still mental institutions in the US where people can be sent by a judge tho


----------



## Anti pedo (Jan 26, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> Can't say I trust the goverments and media to do the properly. The daycare panic of the 1980s was a disaster.
> 
> Perhaps people should be  people trained from birth to hunt pedos.


What the hell is up with BBC they demonizing people who hunt down the pedo lolishithead were not witch we are defending children from getting std and other mental illness that cause by the deed of the pedo shota licking bitches and pedo loli shit eaters and tell me more of this daycare incident


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Jan 26, 2019)

I actually am of the belief that the so-called Internet “support” communities for MAPs are the worst possible thing in the world for pedos and the people around them, especially since they strongly discourage seeking out sexual deviancy treatment before any damage is done.  They state the lie that admitting these thoughts to a therapist will end up with a mandatory civil commitment or prison sentence, but if no crime is committed and no admission of intent to commit a crime is admitted, there is nothing for a therapist to report to the authorities.  It is not like these therapists actually want to send their clients to prison - their whole business relies on helping to keep their clients safe from themselves and to keep them from doing something stupid.


----------



## trashbat (Jan 26, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> Can't say I trust the goverments and media to do the properly. The daycare panic of the 1980s was a disaster.
> 
> Perhaps people should be  people trained from birth to hunt pedos.



a pedophile wrote that video


----------



## Animewasamistake (Jan 26, 2019)

Loli shit is weird, and if you look at that shit you might be on the road. if you touch kids

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oi3Hyxuf5AE


----------



## UnclePhil (Jan 26, 2019)

Pedophilia is the modern-day equivalent of leprosy. It's a terrible affliction and very unfortunate to whomever comes down with it, but that person is (understandably) avoided because they are gross. Even if they declare themselves "no-cough on children" or whatever types, the potential for harm is too great to ignore.

While I don't fall into the opinion of "gas them all," I do think a pedophile needs to do everything they can to avoid giving in to temptation. Therapy, hormone blockers, jerking off to loli, whatever keeps them off real kids. But most of all, they need to keep it to themselves and not announce it to the entire world. That's why this 'MAP' movement is a terrible idea, not just for the sickening political correctness of the term or encouraging pedos to have pride parades instead of managing themselves. By pushing for "tolerance" and normalization, we increase the risk of them being let out around kids. And all it takes is one small fuckup to ruin a child's life forever.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 26, 2019)

Anti pedo said:


> Why don't we just make an organization that pays people to kill pedos the system would be similar to the cowboy era stuff find a pedo dead or alive people would do anything for money whether they need it or just for symple greed
> Or make killing and hunting pedophile as a legitimate job and hire people with skills and experience in killing from war veterans to symple huntsman in the woods
> About the pedo village that thing is useless and will easily backfired because if they coop up in the same place the will start a movement like pedo march because of they met each other with same sick mind and started a cult or something down the line then the media will glorified it as a brave statement or something


you cant have a civil society if you go around killing people on the street, especially if all theyre guilty of is thought crime. 

Killing just pedos would be an ineffective means of dealing with children being molested anyways. Plenty of children are molested by people who are outside of the distinction of being a pedo as per APA standards. Plenty of people who molest would not be classified as a pedo by those standards. 

in short, pedophilia is not a crime and what you advocate for would set a bad standard.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jan 26, 2019)

Then why don't we meet halfway and say that everyone who has ever diddled a kid should be put to death?

I hate pedophiles as much as the next guy, but it is true that they should be charged with a crime first.


----------



## Ray (Jan 26, 2019)

a feel said:


> I used to kinda agree with you at some point, until I had the misfortune of learning about the toddler bullshit. And believe me, you will instantly change your mind about the deviance of these individuals when you have (presumably) adult males drooling all over themselves about "how sexy" a 2 year old is, or that they wanna contact other users to roleplay some good old wholesome toddler rape with cervical penetration, lots of crying and agony, and daddy's cummies. All after sharing some eerily life-like 3d "art" of a baby being double teamed.
> 
> That's when I realized there is no redemption for these people. Their minds are so utterly sick and twisted and so controlled by their boundless sex drives and sadism that they honestly think writing shit like that is somehow normal and a good idea and even arousing.
> 
> Edit: That said, I am still somewhat on the fence about loli/shotacon. But if a person's sexual obsession is with babies, toddlers or children that are nowhere near the "puberty" age range, and especially if your fantasies include violent and utterly degrading scenarios involving those, then you need to be castrated with a rubber band and left out in the Arizona heat.


People actually make 3D edits of babies being fucked?

Damn, That’s just fucked up.


----------



## Ray (Jan 26, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> but what if a mistake happens?


Well I’d hope NASA wouldn’t be that idiotic to make that mistake.


----------



## Brillig (Jan 26, 2019)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Huh. How can they still have a sex drive if they've been chemically castrated?



Even actually cutting off their dicks does not stop them. 

Here's a rather ancient article on the subject: https://www.washingtonpost.com/arch...cf95b15/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.6695589e5687
http://archive.md/VtcyW

So death it is, I guess.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 26, 2019)

Brillig said:


> Even actually cutting off their dicks does not stop them.
> 
> Here's a rather ancient article on the subject: https://www.washingtonpost.com/arch...cf95b15/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.6695589e5687
> http://archive.md/VtcyW
> ...


 What if you remove their hands and feet, though? Can't touch kids if you have no hands.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 26, 2019)

Fangsofjeff said:


> What if you remove their hands and feet, though? Can't touch kids if you have no hands.



They'll find a way. They'll always find a way. Kind of horrifying the more I think about it.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 27, 2019)

We could send them to work camps to make bricks or iphones or something like that. Then they wouldn't have access to kids and they'd be contributing to society.


----------



## Anti pedo (Jan 27, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> you cant have a civil society if you go around killing people on the street, especially if all theyre guilty of is thought crime.
> 
> Killing just pedos would be an ineffective means of dealing with children being molested anyways. Plenty of children are molested by people who are outside of the distinction of being a pedo as per APA standards. Plenty of people who molest would not be classified as a pedo by those standards.
> 
> in short, pedophilia is not a crime and what you advocate for would set a bad standard.



So you you're telling me anyone could molest a child well shit fam
I think we should attack and kill the MAP movement as a start instead because they encourage this pedoshit


----------



## Jmz_33 (Apr 2, 2019)

Here are my thoughts, if you fuck a kid, you get fucking dead.

However if your one of those weebs who only get turned on my Loli trap nekos, and are not a attracted to real children, the best I can say is, “keep that shit to yourself.”

Like seriously, there are people who attach themselves too emotional too anime, let alone Loli art. Like when Twitter, discord, and Sony started to censor Loli porn, there were people who were way to willing to die on Loli hill, and say shit like, “it’s not illegal, it’s art!” And “Loli is free speech!”

Let’s put it this way, I have never met a Loli con that didn’t gross me out.


----------



## Shibaru (Apr 2, 2019)

Loli is Disgusting.


----------



## Slap47 (Apr 7, 2019)

Anti pedo said:


> Fiction can affect the minds of the person pal



Doesn't this logic just lead to a totalitarian nanny state?


----------



## *extremely mom voice* (Apr 8, 2019)

I think that some pedophiles are wired that way from birth, but some acquired it because they were abused as children themselves, and they just got stuck with the single worst fetish. Those are really the only ones I feel bad for, and I think they're probably the most "treatable," because they understand how much damage they can do if they act on their urges. 

The worst kind are the pedophiles who are attracted to children in the same way that a zoosadist is attracted to animals--it's a sadistic desire for a perfect victim who can't resist or retaliate. There's some overlap with hybristophiles here where it's partially about their physical youth, but mostly about how easy it would be to control them due to their inexperience. The _other_ worst kind of pedo, and arguably even more stomach turning, is the one who sees it as a beautiful romantic sex fantasy and can't or won't understand how harmful it is.

Who knows, maybe the best thing to do with pedos, short of chemical castration or mob violence, is for them to steer their tastes towards bizarre hentai and away from reality. A real live snot-nosed fortnite-playing kid doesn't have much in common with a bug-eyed cartoon waifu.

At least pedos are never going to achieve any kind of mainstream acceptance. The ones on twitter are telling on themselves for nothing, except maybe a party van. Stupid games, stupid prizes, etc.


----------



## BeepMareep (Apr 8, 2019)

If you like that shit and don't touch/look at real kids, you don't deserve to be put to death from that alone, but you still at least deserve the side glance. There's so many factors and nuance to it though. Not every person into fiction is going to lose control and inevitably go diddling kids, but some do, but you can't go on slippery slope alone because you have to at least let people have the choice of responsibility. If you're looking at that shit and you go diddling kids because of it, that's on you and you deserve to face your crime.


----------



## Anti pedo (Apr 8, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> Doesn't this logic just lead to a totalitarian nanny state?


I'm not saying it only give negative effect sure there are some positive effect in fiction and lolicon is not one of them


----------



## Count groudon (Apr 8, 2019)

The only cure for pedophilia is a hammer.









Nail up some fliers around your area warning the community about any potential child predators in the neighborhood, and tell the parents to always keep a close watch on their kids.


----------



## SJ 485 (Apr 8, 2019)

*extremely mom voice* said:


> There's some overlap with hybristophiles here where it's partially about their physical youth


Hybristophilia is attraction to killers and other dangerous people, I'm sure you must mean something else.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Milk Mage (Apr 8, 2019)

Pedophiles are genetically related to crabs and as such don't deserve human rights. Rorikons are more of a grey area though, and I ain't touching that shit with a sixty-foot pole


----------



## *extremely mom voice* (Apr 12, 2019)

Visitor said:


> Hybristophilia is attraction to killers and other dangerous people, I'm sure you must mean something else.


You're so right. I meant hebephiles, ephebophiles, and whatever other "totally not pedophilia" words people have come up with.


----------



## Ann Berlin (Jun 18, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> I suspect that pedophilia is the result of power dynamics. Men that feel that they can do whatever they please become pedos simply because they can't be told no by society and weak men become pedos because they're weak and feel the need to have power over something.


In a similar vein, rape is usually thought to be an action of power or anger rather than uncontrolled sexual desire. This is an important point to consider because I've seen not-yet-offending-but-still-pretty-fucking-creepy pedos compare their attraction to regular sexuality. Adults are attracted to other adults and may even have fantasies about that attraction, but they won't rape if they are of sound mind. The difference IMO is that pedophilia is inherently about power and abuse because it involves children. The attraction is not on the same level of outright action against kids but it's wrong man, it's wrong. Non-offending pedophiles should get the same treatment as non-offending rape or murder fetishists or zoophiles. That shit ain't healthy even when it's only in your mind, it means you have the mindset of abuse. It certainly shouldn't be on fucking Twitter for sympathetic asspats.



Apoth42 said:


> Of course, we talk of men but I suspect this is why we see so many women ending up as pedos in the current year.


And those women are often the boys' teachers or in some other position of authority.

I admit I'm at a loss for solutions. I don't know if pedophilia can be properly repressed with treatment. And non-offenders (and having CP is an offense) technically haven't broken any laws or hurt anyone. These communities and public movements are dangerous though because they contribute to normalization attitudes, even without the slippery slope meme. They are trying to convince the public that 1. anyone you know could be a secret pedo and 2. there is nothing wrong with that, they can't help it!  Have a heart for the poor pervs uwu

If they require support groups so badly, which I doubt (are there support groups for rapists?) they should at least be in a setting directed under a trained psychologist. Otherwise it's just a bunch of pedos finding support in each other for their pedophilia.


----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Jun 20, 2019)

A pedophile is one of the worst things a person can be, but nothing is worse than these pedophiles who try to dodge accountability with a sob story. I'm talking, of course, about these fuckers who give themselves cute little titles like "virped" and "NOMAP", thinking it somehow absolves them of the guilt of wanting to fuck your kids. 

I hate "MAP" and "NOMAP" (Minor-Attracted Person and Non-Offending Minor-Attracted Person) the most, because of the inclusion of the word "person". What this suggests, at least to me, is "yeah, your son gets me hard and I would love to finish in his ass, but don't hate me because I'm still a _person_, just like you." Behind the imminent danger to your children is a _person_, so to have an emotional reaction is totally out of line. If you want to harm this kindred spirit who just wants to plow your kids, maybe it's _you _who is the real monster!

The worst part is that there are actually members of the SJW community who eat this shit right up. I know SJW types generally throw logic to the wayside and act entirely on emotion, but imagine having priorities so fucked up that you allow your feels to cloud your rightful disdain for child molestation, whether they've actually acted upon it or not. It's hard to be thankful that the majority of SJW's rightfully condemn this shit, when even one fraction of them don't.

The reality is this: pedophiles who try to work the "I'm so sick and I need help" angle are never actually going to get that help. As soon as they're done typing up their self-deprecating screed on social media and click "submit",  they will immediately tab back over to their kiddie porn and continue the cycle. If they were really as remorseful as they let on, and were at all interested in the welfare of children, they would go out and do something right away, without reaching out online for asspats. They just want to remove the stigma of wanting to fuck kids and be praised as saints for not actually doing it, so they can continue with their sickness unabated.

I sincerely hope that we never reach a point of decriminalizing pedophilia in any form, and that it is always dealt with in the most severe manner possible.


----------



## maalikthefakemuzzie (Jun 20, 2019)

There is no agreed upon definition for age of consent.

Therefore there is no objective difference between a pedo and a homosexual. Therefore both must be gassed.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jun 20, 2019)

Assuming they keep it to drawn pictures I don't care enough to do anything about it.  "Alright" is too strong a word, apathetic and ambivalent might be closer.  Not interested in dealing with the implications of policing artwork, no matter how prurient or deviant.


----------



## UN 474 (Jun 20, 2019)

It's disgusting. The level of psychological damage to the child is horrible and most likely irreparable. There is a huge amount of data proving this. Children are extremely naive and irrational. Pedophiles that claim "children can consent", or "but he/she wants to have sex with me", is simply an invalid argument. Children aren't mature enough physically, or mentally. Pedophiles know this, and they're fully aware of the damage it can cause to the child. But why should they give a fuck? Why should they care? They have a powerful sexual urge that needs stimulating. And they'll do anything to satisfy that urge.

Also, we should have a live stream of pedophiles being brutally tortured. I'll gladly watch that before I go to bed.


----------



## Faket0Fake (Jun 20, 2019)

I don't think criminalizing crappy animu art and arresting people for looking at it is going to help abused children in any way so that's a waste of police and courts time. You can argue that it's gross or even that it's a possible starting point for doing more and you'd have points I agree with, I think the approach to tackle pedos should be realistic and focused on protecting and identifying children being abused though. It looks good in the media when they can write how disgusting some person is because they looked at some drawings and have kiddy diddling fantasies but how many children were helped for the cost of prosecuting and putting them away? 

CP is a much different issue and should always be a criminal offence but I think putting people in prison for that is a bit like throwing drug addicts in prison and it won't solve the problem. Sure, if they have a huge collection and have been given chances to get treatment and change their life around and still carry on then lock them up for everyone's safety because like any mental patient that isn't responding to treatment they are a danger to themselves and others. I think the most resources need to go into finding the people who are abusing children and creating CP for circulation though. It feels like the same as the war on drugs, they know it'll take much longer to deal with the real top guys and they might fail at it after spending a shit ton of money so they go for low hanging fruit they can parade in the media and make the public feel like they are tackling pedos.

Everyone wants their children to be safe but I think that it's a more complex issue than can be solved with just murdering everyone who so much as thinks a child is cute.


----------



## Jill Kews (Aug 9, 2019)

"PEDOPHILES ARE PEOPLE"

No. Threadban me pls mods TIA


----------



## PL 001 (Aug 9, 2019)

If I could be absolutely 100% certain I'd get away with it, I'd look up who has been convicted of child molestation in the registered sex offender database near where I live, go to where they live and put a bullet in their head. I'm not exaggerating when I say there's nothing in this world I hate more than a pedophile. In a perfect world, I'd love to have carte blanche to just track down and go Witch-Hunter General on anyone that's looked at CP and put them six feet under. There's nothing redeemable about them, they've given up the right to be called human at that point.

Edit: isn't it funny that the people assblasted someone isn't coddling and giving pedos a hugbox turn out to be hardcore leftists. Gee, what a fucking shock....


----------



## JoyQ (Aug 9, 2019)

Ok Rambo. 

Anyway when it comes to loli Art this is my opinion: there are items we associate with children like pacifiers, dollies, bottles, diapers, etc. when loli Art is drawn with those things and people use it for sexual stimulation they start to associate sexual stimulation not just with the cartoon drawing but with all items associated with the drawings. So what happens when they see a toddler with a pacifier in their neighborhood? It’s going to trigger sexual stimulation again. We don’t have some huge filter in our brain that separates what we see on paper from what we see in real life. It also perpetuates the thoughts about children and gives them something to fantasize about instead of focusing on completely shutting down that attraction. 

Also like someone else said some art is so good it looks like real people. How do we criminalize one and allow the other? I don’t think we should spend police time charging people for drawing it but it should be discouraged.


----------



## SJ 485 (Aug 9, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> isn't it funny that the people assblasted someone isn't coddling and giving pedos a hugbox turn out to be hardcore leftists. Gee, what a fucking shock....


Who, exactly?


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 9, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> Edit: isn't it funny that the people assblasted someone isn't coddling and giving pedos a hugbox turn out to be hardcore leftists. Gee, what a fucking shock....


JFC, I'm to the right of Darth Vader and I think you're being MOTI.


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 9, 2019)

This thread is the most fucking depressing thing I've ever read. Our species is such a failure that our desire to reproduce sometimes creates a person willing to destroy the mental health of those very same reproductions. How the hell did we ever make it this far?


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 9, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> This thread is the most fucking depressing thing I've ever read. Our species is such a failure that our desire to reproduce sometimes creates a person willing to destroy the mental health of those very same reproductions. How the hell did we ever make it this far?


we killed everyone else


----------



## SmallTalk201 (Aug 9, 2019)

It's not illegal if the person is before the age of conception.


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 9, 2019)

SmallTalk201 said:


> It's not illegal if the person is before the age of conception.



It's a bit disturbing that a about half a billion muslims believe this unironically based on the example of the Prophet (Peace be upon him).


----------



## SmallTalk201 (Aug 9, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> It's a bit disturbing that a about half a billion muslims believe this unironically based on the example of the Prophet (Peace be upon him).


it's a joke. A person who doesn't exist yet can't be involved in sexual activity. Also to conceive a person ya need to screw the mama who happens to be of age.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Aug 10, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> If I could be absolutely 100% certain I'd get away with it, I'd look up who has been convicted of child molestation in the registered sex offender database near where I live, go to where they live and put a bullet in their head. I'm not exaggerating when I say there's nothing in this world I hate more than a pedophile. In a perfect world, I'd love to have carte blanche to just track down and go Witch-Hunter General on anyone that's looked at CP and put them six feet under. There's nothing redeemable about them, they've given up the right to be called human at that point.
> 
> Edit: isn't it funny that the people assblasted someone isn't coddling and giving pedos a hugbox turn out to be hardcore leftists. Gee, what a fucking shock....


Dang dirty Gamergate at it again.


----------



## NyQuilninja (Aug 10, 2019)

What I don’t understand  is when people keep saying loli/shotas isn’t child porn,
Because it’s just a drawing and it’s not real?
How they fuck does that make sense.
It’s still a visual representation of children in sexual acts
If your getting off to it sexually then your a degenerate pedophile


----------



## 2hufag (Aug 10, 2019)

I think "lolicon" and "pedophile" where it's animu kiddos vs actual abused children in photographs have a decently large gap between them in terms of being problematic.  Lots of anime characters are drawn younger than they look or are very age ambiguous anyway.  Also lolicons in the Touhou fandom are a dime a dozen so I'd basically would have to hate everybody even more than I already do.
However, the more someone obsesses over their loli porn, the more I will internally label them a fucking deviant even if I might not express it.  I never become bffs with anybody using their Danbooru gold account seriously.


----------



## NyQuilninja (Aug 10, 2019)

2hufag said:


> I think "lolicon" and "pedophile" where it's animu kiddos vs actual abused children in photographs have a decently large gap between them in terms of being problematic.  Lots of anime characters are drawn younger than they look or are very age ambiguous anyway.  Also lolicons in the Touhou fandom are a dime a dozen so I'd basically would have to hate everybody even more than I already do.
> However, the more someone obsesses over their loli porn, the more I will internally label them a fucking deviant even if I might not express it.  I never become bffs with anybody using their Danbooru gold account seriously.


Has an aviator of a anime girl
Doesn’t think lolicon is really an issue,
And isn’t quite same same as “real” child porn
(Makes you wonder) however why isn’t the same has child porn
...................................................................................................................................
There both visual representations of children in sexual situations
And yes I do understand drawings are not real children
However just because a real child wasn’t harmed
doesn’t change the fact it’s a visual representation of children engaged in
sexual acts
And only pedos like child porn/loli


----------



## PL 001 (Aug 10, 2019)

Don't waste your breath trying to tell a deviant that they're deviant. Seems this place is turning into a second Reddit with all the pedo lovers/apologists that have seemed to crop up.


----------



## NyQuilninja (Aug 10, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> Don't waste your breath trying to tell a deviant that they're deviant. Seems this place is turning into a second Reddit with all the pedo lovers/apologists that have seemed to crop up.


Agreed
The  “it’s only a drawing of a child “ agreement
Is like,
comparing Diet Coke to regular Coke
just because one is supposedly healthier than the Other,
Doesn't change the fact there both unhealthy carbonated sugar water.


----------



## 2hufag (Aug 10, 2019)

I'd rather compare it to vaping and cigarettes where one is a placeholder for the other that doesn't make surrounding people sick.  Drawings of weird porn let people keep their weird shit a fantasy, and frankly if it seems to stay on that level, then I still believe real CP needs to have a higher priority.  There's a valid argument to whether or not it's like a gateway drug which is why I said I don't support the mentality.

Can we normalize everybody?  Doesn't seem like we can so at least have them diddling to doodles.


----------



## NyQuilninja (Aug 10, 2019)

2hufag said:


> I'd rather compare it to vaping and cigarettes where one is a placeholder for the other that doesn't make surrounding people sick.  Drawings of weird porn let people keep their weird shit a fantasy, and frankly if it seems to stay on that level, then I still believe real CP needs to have a higher priority.  There's a valid argument to whether or not it's like a gateway drug which is why I said I don't support the mentality.
> 
> Can we normalize everybody?  Doesn't seem like we can so at least have them diddling to doodles.


Drawings of weird porn let people keep their weird shit a fantasy, and frankly if it seems to stay on that level 
.................................................................................................................
If into loli your fantasizing about have sex with children 
Again just because it’s more acceptable pedophila   
Doesn’t mean it’s not pedophila


----------



## SJ 485 (Aug 10, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> Don't waste your breath trying to tell a deviant that they're deviant. Seems this place is turning into a second Reddit with all the pedo lovers/apologists that have seemed to crop up.


lol, does it make me a "pedo apologist" if I think anything short of hunting down people who look at CP and executing them on the spot is acceptable? Take a step back dude, laugh out loud calm down.


----------



## PL 001 (Aug 11, 2019)

Visitor said:


> lol, does it make me a "pedo apologist" if I think anything short of hunting down people who look at CP and executing them on the spot is acceptable? Take a step back dude, laugh out loud calm down.



No, you're not. I was acting like an idiot and let my emotions speak rather than act like a sane person. It's a subject I (clearly) have strong feelings on and should probably stay away from before embarrassing myself further.


----------



## AprilRains (Aug 11, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> No, you're not. I was acting like an idiot and let my emotions speak rather than act like a sane person. It's a subject I (clearly) have strong feelings on and should probably stay away from before embarrassing myself further.


nonsense, reply some more


----------



## PinstripeLuns (Aug 11, 2019)

If you're jacking it to drawings of kids, anime eyes or not, you're still fucked. They've still got the child anatomy. I don't think you could stop people drawing this shit or wanking to it, and I don't know of any proof that loli or just drawn child porn causes a rise in molestation or rape or anything - it's just something to begrudgingly accept and make fun of the sickos that wank to it.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Aug 14, 2019)

I do have an issue with Pedophiles trying to insert their sick ideologies into the LGBTQ+ umbrella. Just my two cents.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Aug 14, 2019)

Miel67 said:


> trying to insert their sick ideologies



That shit has been going on since at least the 1970s. And when the Ls and Gs let in the trannies, they got the pedos too. They need to clean up their alphabet soup.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Aug 14, 2019)

PinstripeLuns said:


> If you're jacking it to drawings of kids, anime eyes or not, you're still fucked. They've still got the child anatomy. I don't think you could stop people drawing this shit or wanking to it, and I don't know of any proof that loli or just drawn child porn causes a rise in molestation or rape or anything - it's just something to begrudgingly accept and make fun of the sickos that wank to it.



If wanking to loli keeps them from creeping on and/or molesting actual children, I am all the fuck for it. Bury them in lolicon and shotacon, as much as the equally degenerate artists want to create. Breach that line once and mess with a kid knowing you're fucking them up for life, and you are forfeit.

In otherwords, #2.   But know your deviance and stay within proscribed bounds, do no true evil.   Then we're all good.


----------



## Queen Of The Harpies (Aug 15, 2019)

NyQuilninja said:


> Has an aviator of a anime girl
> Doesn’t think lolicon is really an issue,
> And isn’t quite same same as “real” child porn
> (Makes you wonder) however why isn’t the same has child porn
> ...



Here is a helpful guide:


----------



## betterbullocks (Aug 15, 2019)

ωσкє вℓυє мυѕℓιм qυєєη said:


> Did Destiny "Lolis with Consent" Bonnel the Third start this thread?


Came here to post this
Also something something Amos Yee


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Aug 15, 2019)

Hebephiles are just hipster pedophiles.


----------



## NyQuilninja (Aug 16, 2019)

YourMom'sBox said:


> Here is a helpful guide:
> 
> View attachment 891658


I think that just about clears up my question thank you


----------



## Kitty Nikki (Sep 7, 2019)

Nikki's Pedophile Trait List:


You jerk off to actual children, have thoughts of children being sexualized, create or use child pornography.
You get your rocks off to lolicon or shotacon, get off to minors depicted doing lewd acts in an animation or illustration, or create lolicon/shotacon/child illustrations or animations for you or others to get their rocks off.
Support pedophiles or say they aren't a threat.
This list I have provided is basically what I classify as a pedophile. Someone who does any of these actions. 

The thing that sickens me the most with some people is the fact that they preach that if it's an animation or illustration, it's fictional and it's okay. This is not okay to go by tbh. Jerking off to children in fiction content is still pedophilia, no matter how you screw the bolt. 

I recently got gaslit on a discord server because of how people are starting to support pedophiles. Someone mentioned to me that a popular lewd art creator recently came out as a pedophile and created art to indulge in his perversion. Like any sane person would, I told them that I'd never see that artist the same way again. They went on to say "that exact reaction right there is what harms people" or something along those lines. People started joining in on the discussion and a good 5-6 people despised me for saying I dislike pedophiles and pedophilia, even if it isn't a real child.

People seem to think that just because it is "harmless", it's okay. It isn't okay. People should not be supporting these pedophilic actions at all. People should be preaching to these individuals to get help or try to help them. Not pat them on the back and say "it's okay, bud. It's just a part of who you are." 

These people need help. Not acceptance.


----------



## Jester69 (Sep 7, 2019)

"MOD EDIT: DO NOT GET MAD IN THIS THREAD. THIS IS FOR DISCUSSION AND DEBATE OVER PEDOPHILIA. A-LOGGING PEOPLE MAKES YOU LOOK BAD AND SOUND CRINGY. PEDOPHILES ARE PEOPLE, TOO, THEREFORE THE RULE APPLIES HERE AS WELL. GETTING MAD, A-LOGGING OR ANYTHING OF THE SORT MAY WARRANT WARNING POINTS. "

What? Hahaha. Is this real? What mod made this edit? Sketchy as fuck bro. I get that people moralfag and go out of their way to prove that they are "like, super against pedophilia, guys." But giving warnings for people shitting on pedophiles? Hahahaha what??? 

"Pedophiles are people, too."

This is a joke, right? Hahaha

This mod considers pedophiles "people"? Cringe take. I don't know how big of an issue this is in this thread in particular, but when discussing pedophiles it's impossible to be objective in the gayest sense of the word. The only people I've seen being "objective" about pedophilia are pedophiles themselves, and they put on this facade of "wanting to learn different perspectives," meanwhile they will prod and shit on the people they are "debating."

Mod, cringe take. I understand why it's there, but it's mega cringe. People simply can't be this fantastical binary computer machine when the subject of pedophilia is discussed. It is a huge problem and the acceptance or even the "serious discussions" about it validate it, which in turn begets more pedophilia with the facade of "objectivity" to fester and grow.


----------



## Fapcop (Sep 7, 2019)

Visitor said:


> lol, does it make me a "pedo apologist" if I think anything short of hunting down people who look at CP and executing them on the spot is acceptable? Take a step back dude, laugh out loud calm down.



Is it just me or has pedophila and pedophiles become more slippery of a definition these last couple of years?

10-15 years ago, it wasn’t that unusual for girls in their teens to have a boyfriend who was 18, 19 or maybe 20 years old.

Of course, you were kinda pissed if you were a 15 year old boy, but it was the way of things. What could you do. The guy had a car, how can you compete with that?!

Today, you unironically call people pedophiles for doing that. Idk, seems like there’s been an inflation or something of the term.


----------



## SJ 485 (Sep 7, 2019)

Jester69 said:


> "MOD EDIT: DO NOT GET MAD IN THIS THREAD. THIS IS FOR DISCUSSION AND DEBATE OVER PEDOPHILIA. A-LOGGING PEOPLE MAKES YOU LOOK BAD AND SOUND CRINGY. PEDOPHILES ARE PEOPLE, TOO, THEREFORE THE RULE APPLIES HERE AS WELL. GETTING MAD, A-LOGGING OR ANYTHING OF THE SORT MAY WARRANT WARNING POINTS. "
> 
> What? Hahaha. Is this real? What mod made this edit? Sketchy as fuck bro. I get that people moralfag and go out of their way to prove that they are "like, super against pedophilia, guys." But giving warnings for people shitting on pedophiles? Hahahaha what???
> 
> ...


The point is not that they're people therefore you should be nice to them, the point is *this is a humour website*, and even though this is in the off-topic section of the site, a-logging is still unfunny as hell and not a worthwhile contribution to any discussion.
btw stop using "cringe" as an adjective, faggot


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Sep 7, 2019)

Jester69 said:


> "MOD EDIT: DO NOT GET MAD IN THIS THREAD. THIS IS FOR DISCUSSION AND DEBATE OVER PEDOPHILIA. A-LOGGING PEOPLE MAKES YOU LOOK BAD AND SOUND CRINGY. PEDOPHILES ARE PEOPLE, TOO, THEREFORE THE RULE APPLIES HERE AS WELL. GETTING MAD, A-LOGGING OR ANYTHING OF THE SORT MAY WARRANT WARNING POINTS. "
> 
> What? Hahaha. Is this real? What mod made this edit? Sketchy as fuck bro. I get that people moralfag and go out of their way to prove that they are "like, super against pedophilia, guys." But giving warnings for people shitting on pedophiles? Hahahaha what???
> 
> ...


Fuck off


----------



## wylfım (Sep 8, 2019)

Fapcop said:


> Is it just me or has pedophila and pedophiles become more slippery of a definition these last couple of years?
> 
> 10-15 years ago, it wasn’t that unusual for girls in their teens to have a boyfriend who was 18, 19 or maybe 20 years old.
> 
> ...


The age/2+7 rule isn't perfect but it's a pretty good metric that for the most part matches up with people's intuitions. A 20 year old guy with a 15 year old girl is _kinda_ creepy, but the absolute age difference isn't so much that I can't see it working out, and if they manage to make it work a couple years, then as they get older the creepiness factor starts to drop off.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Sep 8, 2019)

Jester69 said:


> People simply can't be this fantastical binary computer machine when the subject of pedophilia is discussed. It is a huge problem and the acceptance or even the "serious discussions" about it validate it, which in turn begets more pedophilia with the facade of "objectivity" to fester and grow.


Speak for yourself. Not everyone is emotional about kiddy diddling. I'm pretty sure it's entirely possible to discuss the topic while condemning pedos for being sick fuck predators.



NyQuilninja said:


> What I don’t understand  is when people keep saying loli/shotas isn’t child porn,
> Because it’s just a drawing and it’s not real?
> How they fuck does that make sense.
> It’s still a visual representation of children in sexual acts
> If your getting off to it sexually then your a degenerate pedophile


When's the last time you saw a real person who looks like an anime character? People ≠ cartoons.

There's also lolis who are canonically thousands of years old. By your logic, people who jack off to them are gerontophiles. If you're going to argue it's the way they look that matters, do you think adults who look like kids should be forced to remain virgins forever?


----------



## The Un-Clit (Sep 8, 2019)

Jester69 said:


> "MOD EDIT: DO NOT GET MAD IN THIS THREAD. THIS IS FOR DISCUSSION AND DEBATE OVER PEDOPHILIA. A-LOGGING PEOPLE MAKES YOU LOOK BAD AND SOUND CRINGY. PEDOPHILES ARE PEOPLE, TOO, THEREFORE THE RULE APPLIES HERE AS WELL. GETTING MAD, A-LOGGING OR ANYTHING OF THE SORT MAY WARRANT WARNING POINTS. "
> 
> What? Hahaha. Is this real? What mod made this edit? Sketchy as fuck bro. I get that people moralfag and go out of their way to prove that they are "like, super against pedophilia, guys." But giving warnings for people shitting on pedophiles? Hahahaha what???
> 
> ...




oh, for fuck's sake.

Take your pitchfork and burning torch over to Reddit with the rest of the retards who can only rant rather then discuss.  This is the Kiwi Farms, we laugh at retardation in what ever the form. Don't let yourself become a cow because you can't hold rational discussion, or you'll end up Halal.  

I won't bother explaining the metaphor of why a kiwi turned lolcow is called Halal, since you can't seem to grasp why a drawing or animation of a person who fits childlike dimensions is completely different from an actual human child. It would go straight over your head so you'd just ignore it like you've ignored all the rational discussion already in this thread.


----------



## An Ghost (Sep 9, 2019)

Jester69 said:


> "MOD EDIT: DO NOT GET MAD IN THIS THREAD. THIS IS FOR DISCUSSION AND DEBATE OVER PEDOPHILIA. A-LOGGING PEOPLE MAKES YOU LOOK BAD AND SOUND CRINGY. PEDOPHILES ARE PEOPLE, TOO, THEREFORE THE RULE APPLIES HERE AS WELL. GETTING MAD, A-LOGGING OR ANYTHING OF THE SORT MAY WARRANT WARNING POINTS. "
> 
> What? Hahaha. Is this real? What mod made this edit? Sketchy as fuck bro. I get that people moralfag and go out of their way to prove that they are "like, super against pedophilia, guys." But giving warnings for people shitting on pedophiles? Hahahaha what???
> 
> ...


do you even realize who runs the site?


Spoiler


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 9, 2019)

Jester69 said:


> "MOD EDIT: DO NOT GET MAD IN THIS THREAD. THIS IS FOR DISCUSSION AND DEBATE OVER PEDOPHILIA. A-LOGGING PEOPLE MAKES YOU LOOK BAD AND SOUND CRINGY. PEDOPHILES ARE PEOPLE, TOO, THEREFORE THE RULE APPLIES HERE AS WELL. GETTING MAD, A-LOGGING OR ANYTHING OF THE SORT MAY WARRANT WARNING POINTS. "
> 
> What? Hahaha. Is this real? What mod made this edit? Sketchy as fuck bro. I get that people moralfag and go out of their way to prove that they are "like, super against pedophilia, guys." But giving warnings for people shitting on pedophiles? Hahahaha what???
> 
> ...


Die, pebbles, die.
Bam bam.


----------



## Jester69 (Sep 9, 2019)

This is what I typed..


Jester69 said:


> The only people I've seen being "objective" about pedophilia are pedophiles themselves, and they put on this facade of "wanting to learn different perspectives," meanwhile they will prod and shit on the people they are "debating."




This is the "rational" response


The Un-Clit said:


> you can't seem to grasp why a drawing or animation of a person who fits childlike dimensions is completely different from an actual human child. It would go straight over your head so you'd just ignore it like you've ignored all the rational discussion already in this thread.



Lmfao.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Apr 30, 2020)

why is fucking kids wrong now when it wasn't wrong back then


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 1, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> why is fucking kids wrong now when it wasn't wrong back then



Same, except it's about Belgium in Kongo.


----------



## the latina speaks chinese (May 1, 2020)

Let them rot!


----------



## the latina speaks chinese (May 1, 2020)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Same, except it's about Belgium in Kongo.


it also wasnt wrong to go up to a month without bathing and it was normal to not wipe your ass, so.....


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (May 1, 2020)

Jester69 said:


> "MOD EDIT: DO NOT GET MAD IN THIS THREAD. THIS IS FOR DISCUSSION AND DEBATE OVER PEDOPHILIA. A-LOGGING PEOPLE MAKES YOU LOOK BAD AND SOUND CRINGY. PEDOPHILES ARE PEOPLE, TOO, THEREFORE THE RULE APPLIES HERE AS WELL. GETTING MAD, A-LOGGING OR ANYTHING OF THE SORT MAY WARRANT WARNING POINTS. "
> 
> What? Hahaha. Is this real? What mod made this edit? Sketchy as fuck bro. I get that people moralfag and go out of their way to prove that they are "like, super against pedophilia, guys." But giving warnings for people shitting on pedophiles? Hahahaha what???
> 
> ...



You forgot to mention how you were going to unsubscribe.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 1, 2020)

the latina speaks chinese said:


> it also wasnt wrong to go up to a month without bathing and it was normal to not wipe your ass, so.....



Those are made up beauty standards by cis-het white men so you don't have to do any of that.


----------



## TruthSeekingDaimon (May 29, 2020)

Ayy!
Finally found the right place. Its astonishing how easily you can trigger people's 'paedophobia' these days.
I thought I had to go to that tor site.
First of all I want a nihilist's opinion of this.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 29, 2020)

TruthSeekingDaimon said:


> Ayy!
> Finally found the right place. Its astonishing how easily you can trigger people's 'paedophobia' these days.
> I thought I had to go to that tor site.
> First of all I want a nihilist's opinion of this.


You're a pedophile.


----------



## Purin Chan (May 29, 2020)

This thread's gonna become a shit fling real soon, mark my words.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 29, 2020)

PururinSenpai said:


> This thread's gonna become a shit fling real soon, mark my words.


You're a pedophile.


----------



## Dwight Frye (May 29, 2020)

@Senior Lexmechanic your thoughts? I'm sure they'd be quite illuminating.


----------



## TruthSeekingDaimon (May 30, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> You're a pedophile.


Im open minded.
And you are paedophobic autist sperg.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (May 30, 2020)

TruthSeekingDaimon said:


> Im open minded.
> And you are paedophobic.


Being "paedophobic" is good, natural, and important to preserving basic civilized life and human decency. It's like being cannibalphobic, animal-rapistphobic, or taking-a-power-drill-to-your-genitalsphobic.

Destigmatization is always followed by normalization and then promotion.


----------



## Baguette Child (May 30, 2020)

Pedos do not reform, pedos almost always reoffend. Whether it is their fault that they are the way they are or not is irrelevent, they are a persistent threat to public safety and should be removed. I take this stance not emotionally, but from a practical perspective: As a unit, our societies are stronger without pedophiliacs.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 30, 2020)

Baguette Child said:


> As a unit, our societies are stronger without pedophiliacs.


Wrong.


----------



## TruthSeekingDaimon (May 30, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> Being "paedophobic" is good, natural, and important to preserving basic civilized life and human decency. It's like being cannibalphobic, animal-rapistphobic, or taking-a-power-drill-to-your-genitalsphobic.



*natural*
Pedophilia is actually natural. They existed for who knows how long.

*cannibalphobic*
?
Can you eat corpses without burying them? Some people donate their bodies. 

*animal-rapistphobic*
Pff. Animals rape each other all the time. Shark babies eat their siblings while they are in their moms belly. 
Also whats the age of consent for animals? there has to be pedo animals in every species.

*taking-a-power-drill-to-your-genitalsphobic.*
Well a pedo would be that. I doubt pedos would power drill their own genitalia.


----------



## Purin Chan (May 30, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> Wrong.


You're a pedophile.


----------



## Crunchy Bone Sandwich (May 30, 2020)

here are my thoughts
I dont think that drawing sexy cartoon kids should be illegal, I feel like something like that could be abused by the government and lead to further abuse of free speech. It is gross and creepy but I dont think its illegal or "CP" since there is no real human child victim. But people that draw that are fucked up in the head; theyre pedos. Ive seen groups of people on twitter who are apparently trauma victims, and they draw "agegap" porn art and everybody encourages it and RTs and commisions for it... Like I cannot imagine that to be healthy at all. Go to therapy instead of fetishizing your trauma online, its just miserable to see


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 30, 2020)

Crunchy Bone Sandwich said:


> here are my thoughts
> I dont think that drawing sexy cartoon kids should be illegal


@Senior Lexmechanic agrees.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (May 30, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> @Senior Lexmechanic your thoughts? I'm sure they'd be quite illuminating.


In a perfect world, we'd catch them before they touched a kid and put them all in exile in Malta or somewhere (after sterilization to prevent them from trying to make their own victims).
If we could guarantee we got the right person every time, shoot or chemically castrate them if they diddled a kid.  Put them on a watchlist and prevent them from being alone with kids if not.
In our imperfect world, we should come down hard on child sex offenses regardless, and if a nonce that planned to hurt a kid gets vented, I'm not going to loose sleep over it.  Vigilante justice isn't something I usually condone, but if it's a motherfucker who's clearly gearing up for re-offense... better to kill him and take the murder rap than let a kid get hurt.


----------



## TruthSeekingDaimon (May 30, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> In a perfect world, we'd catch them before they touched a kid and put them all in exile in Malta or somewhere (after sterilization to prevent them from trying to make their own victims).


What about gays?
What would you do with gays?
What other race do you want to sterilize so that there is an ethnic cleansing?


----------



## Guntleman (May 30, 2020)

Here's a slightly warm take: Within a Liberal worldview, there is no legitimate argument against pedophillia.

Another good reason to reject Liberalism.


----------



## TruthSeekingDaimon (May 30, 2020)

Guntleman said:


> Another good reason to reject Liberalism.


Restore the monarchy?
Caliphate?
Papacy?


----------



## Guntleman (May 30, 2020)

TruthSeekingDaimon said:


> Restore the monarchy?
> Caliphate?
> Papacy?


How about something new?


----------



## TruthSeekingDaimon (May 30, 2020)

Guntleman said:


> How about something new?


We dont have the technology and resources to accomplish anything that surpasses modern liberalism.


----------



## Guntleman (May 30, 2020)

TruthSeekingDaimon said:


> We dont have the technology and resources to accomplish anything that surpasses modern liberalism.


We're just about set to flip the technocracy switch.

To address the argument that they can't help it:
All animal behavior is determined by the genetic composition and variance of that organism.

Whenever a black person steals something, that's just something their genes made them do. In this sense, morality isn't real.

Given this information, what ought we do with criminals? There are a few ways to go about it.

1. Have an aristocrat class of people who decide the direction of society based on their thoughts and then kill the criminals to go in that direction.

2. Figure out what traits weren't around when your society was at its best and kill the people who have those traits. 

3. Hold criminals in jails and let them out after a few months and hope they "learned their lesson"

There are more than just these 3 but I don't wanna be even more spergy than this post already is.


----------



## TruthSeekingDaimon (May 30, 2020)

Guntleman said:


> Whenever a black person steals something, that's just something their genes made them do. In this sense, morality isn't real.


Nah. What about a black pedo. niggrodo? pedogro?
Then you cant attack the black cause raycist.


----------



## Guntleman (May 30, 2020)

TruthSeekingDaimon said:


> Nah. What about a black pedo. niggrodo? pedogro?
> Then you cant attack the black cause raycist.


I would kill all pedophiles and most black people if I could. Kill here doesn't necessarily mean murder, but end their chain of existence. This includes sterilizing them or using them for human experiments.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (May 30, 2020)

Guntleman said:


> Here's a slightly warm take: Within a Liberal worldview, there is no legitimate argument against pedophillia.
> 
> Another good reason to reject Liberalism.



I guess that depends on your definintion of Liberalism. If you take the definition outlined in Mills book On Liberty (seen as classic Liberalism) pedophilia would be condemned because it doesn't bring about Utility or overall good and it produces harm that outweighs the good.

What's defined as Liberalism today seems to be a mix of "do what thou wilt" but also censoring everything deemed capable of melting snow for "safety sake"


----------



## Doctor Placebo (May 30, 2020)

TruthSeekingDaimon said:


> *natural*
> Pedophilia is actually natural. They existed for who knows how long.


Pedophilia is natural. So is male lions killing the children of female lions they want to shag. 

A disgusted and violent reaction against pedos from both parents and people capable of basic empathy towards children is also natural, and unlike the first two, is far more beneficial to building a functional, healthy society that isn't overrun with of PTSD addled, suicidal otherkin who can't function properly because Creepy Steve was playing the Pop Up Pirate Game with them when they were ten.

That's my point.

The rest of your comment is so autistic it's not worth responding to.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (May 30, 2020)

TruthSeekingDaimon said:


> What about gays?
> What would you do with gays?
> What other race do you want to sterilize so that there is an ethnic cleansing?


Gay people who have sex with consenting adults aren't hurting anyone (except possibly themselves if they follow unsafe sexual practices, but w/e).  Active pedophiles ruin the lives of children, and non-active pedophiles are still contributing to the ruination of children by providing a market for child porn.  At this point I'd like to clarify that I don't think loli is CP: just a sign you're probably fucked in the head some way, and I still wouldn't let you near any child just in case, but it's not over the Rubicon like CP is.
Trying to say "pedophiles are a race" is evidence you're either a shitty troll or on crack.


----------



## Monolith (May 31, 2020)

This guy is clearly a troll, he has a -41 reaction score.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (May 31, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> why is fucking kids wrong now when it wasn't wrong back then


I can't think of one culture where fucking prepubescent kids isn't considered wrong. It's usually ephebophilia that's accepted.

Why is ephebophilia wrong in the west when getting married young used to be normal and teenage marriages are still common in some third world societies? Because western society is not what it used to be. Getting married at twelve would make a modern western kid a pitied misfit with emotional baggage almost none of their peers could relate to.

Child marriage serves no purpose in the modern world and should be phased out globally.


----------



## An Account (Jun 1, 2020)

Pedophiles are vibrant and majestic creatures. Listen to the beautiful mating call of the Pedius Autismius Maximus 






So. Majestic.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 1, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Why is ephebophilia wrong in the west when getting married young used to be normal and teenage marriages are still common in some third world societies?



It's actually a myth that child marriage was ever normal or common in Western societies.  While it did occur, and does still occur in areas where it is legal, it was generally unusual or for some reason other than sexual relations, such as a royal marriage to cement some alliance.  

For much of the Middle Ages, average marriage age was actually mid-20s.









						Western European marriage pattern - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 1, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> It's actually a myth that child marriage was ever normal or common in Western societies.  While it did occur, and does still occur in areas where it is legal, it was generally unusual or for some reason other than sexual relations, such as a royal marriage to cement some alliance.
> 
> For much of the Middle Ages, average marriage age was actually mid-20s.
> 
> ...


There are societies where it was common. It was encouraged by the parents and and the brides managed to function in life without needing therapy. I think this indicates that while child marriage isn't ideal, it's not inherently traumatic in the right kind of environment. From wikipedia:


> Before the industrial revolution, in many parts of the world, including India, China and Eastern Europe, women tended to marry immediately after reaching puberty, in their mid-teens. Societies where most of the population lived in small agricultural communities were characterized by these marriage practices well into the 19th century.[26] Men tended to marry later in societies where a married couple was expected to establish a household of their own. That usually meant that men remained unmarried until they accumulated sufficient wealth to support a new home, and were married in their mature age to adolescent girls, who contributed a dowry to the family finances.








						Child marriage - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



It seems kind of like FGM and circumcision: shitty, but not necessarily life ruining.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 1, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> There are societies where it was common.



That's why I specified Western societies.  The ones that do are places like your examples, China, India, Eastern Europe, that is to say, shitholes.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 2, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> That's why I specified Western societies.  The ones that do are places like your examples, China, India, Eastern Europe, that is to say, shitholes.


The Russians and Ukrainians are going to get offended now.

I'd like to point out that there's a pretty strong correlation between younger marriage rates and mortality rates. If lots of babies are dying and parents are also tending to die younger, it creates a very apparent motivation to settle down and get to baby making earlier to both make sure some of the kids you have during the wife's fertility window survive and so that you can feel like you've lived a full life when you croak at 30, 40, or 50 from an infection, injury, or disease.

There were a lot more young marriages in the frontier parts of America too, for the same reason. As those places became more developed and less dangerous, it tended to gradually phase out.

So in that regard there is some justification for the "shitholes" characterization.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 2, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> There were a lot more young marriages in the frontier parts of America too, for the same reason. As those places became more developed and less dangerous, it tended to gradually phase out.



The thing is, premature adolescence is mostly a problem in modern, too well fed societies.  Even if you had young marriages it was still very dangerous to give birth and giving birth underage is even more dangerous, more likely to have complications, and when you have complications in a shithole, flat out dying is more likely too.


----------



## TruthSeekingDaimon (Aug 4, 2020)

Hey pedophobes!
Pregnancy is not a problem.
You like abortion remember?
Gay pedos dont have any problems at all! because nobody can get pregnant.
Explain these. 

Jajajjajajajajja


----------



## Zonga (Aug 4, 2020)

Oh boy! I love throwing water on a grease fire!

So, I have a serious philosophical/ethical question, that I don't know the culturally-appropriate answer to (because I suspect there isn't a coherent one): are young teenagers their own persons, or are they the chattel property of their parents, or are they the chattel property of the state? 

The answer matters LOT for this topic.


----------



## LargeChoonger (Aug 4, 2020)

There's a difference between fucking a majority-passing 16 year old who snuck into a bar and raping a child. If it's the latter, just shoot the pedo and be done with it


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Aug 4, 2020)

Zonga said:


> Oh boy! I love throwing water on a grease fire!
> 
> So, I have a serious philosophical/ethical question, that I don't know the culturally-appropriate answer to (because I suspect there isn't a coherent one): are young teenagers their own persons, or are they the chattel property of their parents, or are they the chattel property of the state?
> 
> The answer matters LOT for this topic.



Legally, it's a grey area depending on where you live. In some really backwards, traditionalist society, they're 'under the guardianship of their parents', which gives the parents legal right to do pretty much anything short of rape / murder them. In more modern societies, basically everyone is, for all intents and purposes, property of the state b/c such is the nature of governments, but young teenagers are subject to the rule of law of their parents. In exchange of this 'unwritten contract', the parent is expected to provide for the teenager in question and not commit acts of bodily or psychological harm to them until they are of the age of majority, at which point they are considered their own independent person beholden to the state.


----------



## TruthSeekingDaimon (Aug 4, 2020)

Zonga said:


> are young teenagers their own persons, or are they the chattel property of their parents, or are they the chattel property of the state?


They are farm animals for breeding and harvesting meat.

What you expected a sugercoated blue pilled trash?

a) If they are their own persons then they can decide who to have sex with.
b) If their pets of their parents then parents can decide who they have sex with, have sex with the kids themselves.
c) If they are government cattle then they government can send them to any farm and breed them the way they like.


----------



## Zonga (Aug 4, 2020)

LargeChoonger said:


> There's a difference between fucking a majority-passing 16 year old who snuck into a bar and raping a child. If it's the latter, just shoot the pedo and be done with it



Right, this is why distinctions matter. It gets sticky though.

Rape is rape. Raping children is especially heinous. "Statutory rape" takes a bunch of different scenarios and tries to stuff them all into the "rape" bucket, and demand that they're all equally heinous. That leads to some huge problems, and eventually evolves into the whole #metoo mess we've gotten ourselves into.

The problem with the philosophy of "power differentials make consent impossible" is that there's ALWAYS some kind of power differential SOMEWHERE, and demanding absolute moral purity in all sexual negotiations means no one fucks ever, which means no one has kids, which doesn't work out so good for society. 

If you're willing to say that a mature and eager 16 year old should be tried as an adult for producing child pornography and exploiting a minor when they sent a picture of themselves to a boyfriend, because they (the 16 year old) were ob orviously old enough to know better than to exploit a poor innocent child who wasn't old enough to know better (who is the *same 16 year old*), then you're basically saying that logic has no place in your sense of moral outrage.

Once you accept that logic has no place in your moral outrage, you can basically start calling people who date 21 year olds "pedophiles" completely straight faced, and start using words like "grooming" and "predator" to talk about ... Well, anything you want, basically.

But at the same time, this shit is OBVIOUSLY fucked up if someone is doing it to 6 year olds, and convincing them to go along, and then claiming they "consented". So we have to have a line SOMEWHERE, and "17 years, 364 days, 23 hours, 59 minutes and 59.99 seconds, plus or minus 24 hours on leap years" is what our insane culture has neurotically fixated on. So okay! One second before that line, you're a pedo. One second AFTER that line, and you're STILL a pedo, because you were just WAITING, weren't you?

...oh crap, were gonna have a problem.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Aug 4, 2020)

TruthSeekingDaimon said:


> Hey pedophobes!
> Pregnancy is not a problem.
> You like abortion remember?
> Gay pedos dont have any problems at all! because nobody can get pregnant.
> ...


You really started overplaying your hand after coming back to this thread. Trolling works a lot better when you have a bit of subtlety, but if you're going to act like an absolute mongoloid you need to do it straight out of the gate, otherwise your intent is too obvious.


----------



## TruthSeekingDaimon (Aug 4, 2020)

Zonga said:


> If you're willing to say that a mature and eager 16 year old should be tried as an adult for producing child pornography and exploiting a minor when they sent a picture of themselves to a boyfriend, because they (the 16 year old) were ob orviously old enough to know better than to exploit a poor innocent child who wasn't old enough to know better (who is the *same 16 year old*), then you're basically saying that logic has no place in your sense of moral outrage.


A 14 year old sending their picture to their absolutely non-pedophile non-exploiting boyfriend is the pedophile for child pornography will get sent to prison and then Tyrone will rape the 14 year old pedphile. . . .wait. . .


Doctor Placebo said:


> You really started overplaying your hand after coming back to this thread. Trolling works a lot better when you have a bit of subtlety, but if you're going to act like an absolute mongoloid you need to do it straight out of the gate, otherwise your intent is too obvious.


At least I can see how stupid all sides are, know how to point it out. Watch it burn as all sides try to come up with the dumbest arguements.
Who are the mongoloids? everyone?
Also mongolophobia.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Aug 4, 2020)

Whether you think pedophilia is wrong or not, I think that we can all agree that it is obviously the child’s fault that this problem is happening in the first place. These “problem children” need to be shunned and removed from society


----------



## JaneThough (Aug 4, 2020)

LatinasAreTheFuture said:


> Whether you think pedophilia is wrong or not, I think that we can all agree that it is obviously the child’s fault that this problem is happening in the first place. These “problem children” need to be shunned and removed from society


----------



## Zonga (Aug 4, 2020)

LatinasAreTheFuture said:


> Whether you think pedophilia is wrong or not, I think that we can all agree that it is obviously the child’s fault that this problem is happening in the first place. These “problem children” need to be shunned and removed from society


Couldn't you do that by just giving them to the pedos, though? Let the problem take care of itself, iow. /Justsayin


----------



## Basil II (Aug 4, 2020)

> PEDOPHILES ARE PEOPLE, TOO


Lmao at the janny who posted this, death to pedos, you can't A-Log literal subhumans.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Aug 16, 2020)

Guntleman said:


> We're just about set to flip the technocracy switch.
> 
> To address the argument that they can't help it:
> All animal behavior is determined by the genetic composition and variance of that organism.
> ...


1. If we consider free will to be a myth, why would the aristocrats be exempt? What they do would also be based on their genes instead of their thoughts. And why should we trust them not to be criminals? Our current crop of aristocrats seems fond of kiddy diddling.

2. Nobody agrees on what the best state of a society is. This solution would lead to genocide and civil war.

3. That's naively hopeful. Some people have shown they can't be reformed.



Zonga said:


> Right, this is why distinctions matter. It gets sticky though.
> 
> Rape is rape. Raping children is especially heinous. "Statutory rape" takes a bunch of different scenarios and tries to stuff them all into the "rape" bucket, and demand that they're all equally heinous. That leads to some huge problems, and eventually evolves into the whole #metoo mess we've gotten ourselves into.
> 
> ...


Truth is, no one is sure what to do. Teenage sexuality is a moral grey area. The age of consent is just the best solution we've come up with.


----------



## Hylics (Aug 16, 2020)

Many individuals with a pedophilic disorders report that they themselves were molested as children. The trauma received from the abuse warps their understanding of sexuality, love, identity, etc. It's difficult for us to address the fact that a young child that we see as a victim, that we care for, pity and wish to protect, may one day become the very monster that hurt them. I know that personally I've had that exact cognitive dissonance. It's an illness. If you act on it, you're a criminal. If you suffer from these desires, you're someone who needs help, and you deserve to get that help. Unfortunately, as has been repeatedly discussed in this thread, the recidivism rate is very high. I don't know what the right answer is. I wish I did.


----------



## Wraith (Aug 18, 2020)

I don't mean to be anti democrat or anti semitic, but everyone who's for hurting little kids should be killed.


----------



## Guntleman (Aug 22, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> 1. If we consider free will to be a myth, why would the aristocrats be exempt? What they do would also be based on their genes instead of their thoughts. And why should we trust them not to be criminals? Our current crop of aristocrats seems fond of kiddy diddling.
> 
> 2. Nobody agrees on what the best state of a society is. This solution would lead to genocide and civil war.
> 
> ...


Firstly, I am pro-genocide. Anyone who thinks certain types of people should be killed is pro-genocide.

1. Certain traits are good, and we can say they're good. Moral nihilists can sit around and talk about how objective morality doesn't exist but nobody cares what they have to say and their mental traits are dysgenic. You select the aristocrats based on good traits. 

2. The people who can't make positive claims about what is best would obviously have no say in the direction society moves.

3. Reform is impossible. This was a joke based on what we do now.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Aug 22, 2020)

Guntleman said:


> Firstly, I am pro-genocide. Anyone who thinks certain types of people should be killed is pro-genocide.
> 
> 1. Certain traits are good, and we can say they're good. Moral nihilists can sit around and talk about how objective morality doesn't exist but nobody cares what they have to say and their mental traits are dysgenic. You select the aristocrats based on good traits.
> 
> ...



1. Who would chose who the aristocrats are? How would they make sure the aristocrats aren't larping sociopaths or don't become corrupt as time passes?

2. What's a positive claim? Everyone would have an opinion on what traits are undesirable and when the country was at its best but nobody would agree. People would then flee to a different country or begin killing each other. It's not the pedophiles who would get genocided, it's whichever group loses the civil war. There's also a high chance the aristocrats who suggested the purge in the first place would get assassinated.


----------



## Guntleman (Aug 22, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> 1. Who would chose who the aristocrats are? How would they make sure the aristocrats aren't larping sociopaths or don't become corrupt as time passes?
> 
> 2. What's a positive claim? Everyone would have an opinion on what traits are undesirable and when the country was at its best but nobody would agree with each other. People would then flee to a different country or begin killing each other. It's not the pedophiles who would get genocided, it's whichever group loses the civil war. There's also a high chance the aristocrats who suggested the purge in the first place would get assassinated.



1. This would have to be an emergent order, it's not something that is actually going to happen, unfortunately.


2. What's a positive claim? It sounds like this " I assert that people who torture animals should be removed from the gene pool "


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 22, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> 1. Who would chose who the aristocrats are? How would they make sure the aristocrats aren't larping sociopaths or don't become corrupt as time passes?



Whoever can tell the Aristocrats joke best gets made king of the world.  So some Jew probably.


----------



## Damien Thorne (Aug 22, 2020)

I know of a few people who have served their time and who take their their therapy very seriously.

I also am aware these people are the vast minority, and the Internet is only making that situation a billions times worse.


----------



## JaneThough (Aug 22, 2020)

I hate the title of this thread, because there should be zero debate. Can we change it to "Here's a bunch of of pedophiles, let's laugh at them"?


----------



## Apathy is my superpower (Aug 22, 2020)

Damien Thorne said:


> I know of a few people who have served their time and who take their their therapy very seriously.
> 
> I also am aware these people are the vast minority, and the Internet is only making that situation a billions times worse.



Would you let these people babysit your kids?


----------



## Damien Thorne (Aug 22, 2020)

Apathy is my superpower said:


> Would you let these people babysit your kids?



No, I would not.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Aug 22, 2020)

I would say pedophiles get the rope but that's too good for them. They need to be nailed to a tree and skinned alive.


----------



## Rozzy (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## usernames can change now! (Aug 22, 2020)

Why does this thread exist? Don't fuck kids. Simple as.


----------



## Basil II (Aug 22, 2020)

JaneThough said:


> I hate the title of this thread, because there should be zero debate. Can we change it to "Here's a bunch of of pedophiles, let's laugh at them"?


I really wanna know which janny was the one who put that gay spooky red text at the top "pls dont be mean to the child rapists".


----------



## Lolcow Imperium (Sep 3, 2020)

Basil II said:


> I really wanna know which janny was the one who put that gay spooky red text at the top "pls dont be mean to the child rapists".


all of them probably


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 3, 2020)

Basil II said:


> I really wanna know which janny was the one who put that gay spooky red text at the top "pls dont be mean to the child rapists".



Screen shot that because I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Basil II (Sep 3, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Screen shot that because I'm not seeing it.


----------



## A Logging Company (Sep 3, 2020)

Obviously anti-pedo and diddling kids. But I'm really sick of pedophilia being an excuse for people to excessively moralfag. People seem to get a pleasure from hating pedos that itself boarders on sexual. That being said, if someone told me they were into lolicon, I'd probably avoid hanging out with you.


----------



## Hell (Sep 4, 2020)

I fucking *hate* loli anime and MAPs with a burning passion.

SO sick and tired of the fucking Neonazis ranting about gays and trans people predating on minors, while they're thinking of fucking an underage "waifu". The fucking race-mixing Asian-loving Neonazi bastard hypocrites, man. Bunch of sexual tourists and fucked up bigoted prejudiced weirdos. There's so much bigotry and filth in the World, so much moral disease.

I think I should basically buy a baseball bat and stop debating online. I feel irreversibly disgusted by all the filth I saw within the bloody Alt Right.


----------



## TiggerNits (Sep 4, 2020)

Pedophiles, trannies, furries and weebs all need to burn.

In that order, too


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Sep 4, 2020)

Unironically hang them all


----------



## A Grey Cat (Sep 6, 2020)

Full on pedos like...the ones those creepy little girl real dolls are being made for are scum through and through. But if say it's an attraction to an older person who's still not of legal age...well it's a bit more complicated than that and I'm talking at least 16 or 17 not 12 and 13. Since those ages are right around the time humans especially natural born females start to reach sexual reproductive maturity. Doesn't mean someone who goes thru with pursuing a relationship like that is in the clear though it's always best to make sure your flavor of the month is legal less you end up on the same level as kiddie diddler's


----------



## Tad Loaf (Sep 6, 2020)

Obviously it's wrong for adult/child relationships, especially in the modern age where I believe kids mature slower and slower, on average 18 year olds of today aren't nearly as competent or mature as the 18 year olds of a hundred years ago, which would almost be a good case for why age of consent should be raised, but at the same time raising it could in itself promote kids maturing even slower.

If someone is born attracted to real kids but never acts on it or tries to push for it being legalized, I don't really hold any ill will towards em, I think people forget (or just don't want to accept) that no one, including pedophiles, chooses what they're attracted too, it's just however your brain wants to react when you see someone or something. You can control how those feelings manifest into reality, so you're obviously responsible for that, but the very attraction in and of itself is not on anyone's head.

I don't understand why convincted child abusers at minimum aren't castrated, it seems like a very easy solution to prevent repeats.
Also yeah like people have mentioned before in the thread, pedophiles are often used as a low hanging fruit for people to virtue signal or be edgelords against socially acceptable targets, it can be pretty cringe. Not to say I'm against shitting on them, but there's limits to everything.


----------



## BASED-GROYPER-REDDIT-XX29 (Nov 11, 2020)

Pedophilia is an unfortunate sexual urge that if acted upon will bring trauma and pain to the child and thus is bad. However not all pedos have nor plan to offend so i think killing those who only have those urges and have not acted on it is cruel so i think the best course of action is to have them in therapy while we try and find a cure for it.


----------



## Jaimas (Nov 11, 2020)

I understand the cure to Pedophilia comes in .45 ACP.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Nov 11, 2020)

If children didn’t want to be fucked maybe they shouldn’t be asking for it???


----------



## JaneThough (Nov 11, 2020)

BASED-GROYPER-REDDIT-XX29 said:


> Pedophilia is an unfortunate sexual urge that if acted upon will bring trauma and pain to the child and thus is bad. However not all pedos have nor plan to offend so i think killing those who only have those urges and have not acted on it is cruel so i think the best course of action is to have them in therapy while we try and find a cure for it.


"Not all pedos" kys


----------



## All Cops Are Based (Nov 11, 2020)

BASED-GROYPER-REDDIT-XX29 said:


> Pedophilia is an unfortunate sexual urge that if acted upon will bring trauma and pain to the child and thus is bad. However not all pedos have nor plan to offend so i think killing those who only have those urges and have not acted on it is cruel so i think the best course of action is to have them in therapy while we try and find a cure for it.


If it's as innate as any other sexual preference, then there's probably no cure, is there? People shake their heads about the fact people used to believe in gay conversion therapy, then they act like pedos can be fixed after a few dozen sessions with some quack with a pen and a notepad.

If it's rooted in some kind of childhood trauma (like I suspect it often is) maybe a psychiatric approach could help. But probably not effectively and predictably enough for the general public to ever really embrace a rehabilitative approach. Theory and execution are two different things and the safety of kids carries more weight for people than sick, dangerous adults being treated 'compassionately.'


There's an argument I see a lot that the stigma on pedophilia de-incentivizes people who have those urges from seeking help, but in our pozzed left wing culture right now, I think there's a justifiable fear that dialing back our anti-pedo attitude even a little bit would be the first step in normalizing it and allowing a "rights" movement to grow. Maybe it's a net positive for some things to just stay banished to the fringes.


----------



## BASED-GROYPER-REDDIT-XX29 (Nov 11, 2020)

JaneThough said:


> "Not all pedos" kys


Imagine taking something out of context.


----------



## BASED-GROYPER-REDDIT-XX29 (Nov 11, 2020)

All Cops Are Based said:


> If it's as innate as any other sexual preference, then there's probably no cure, is there? People shake their heads about the fact people used to believe in gay conversion therapy, then they act like pedos can be fixed after a few dozen sessions with some quack with a pen and a notepad.
> 
> If it's rooted in some kind of childhood trauma (like I suspect it often is) maybe a psychiatric approach could help. But probably not effectively and predictably enough for the general public to ever really embrace a rehabilitative approach. Theory and execution are two different things and the safety of kids carries more weight for people than sick, dangerous adults being treated 'compassionately.'
> 
> ...


You cant compare a cure to pedophilia to conversion therapy cuz unlike homosexuality pedophilia is a mental illness not a sexuality.


----------



## Don't Tread on Me (Nov 11, 2020)

My position is child porn is degenerate and touching kids is gas worthy. However, I think anime and drawings are different. I dont think enjoying porn of an animated show is really pedophilia. Like I dont think people who look at Fairly Oddparents porn really feel any attraction to the ten year old dicking down the 19 year old baby sitter or the 40 year old mom. He just happens to be the character in the show with attractive of age females. 

I guess its Islamic but if there's no real kids involved who does it hurt?


----------



## BASED-GROYPER-REDDIT-XX29 (Nov 11, 2020)

Don't Tread on Me said:


> My position is child porn is degenerate and touching kids is gas worthy. However, I think anime and drawings are different. I dont think enjoying porn of an animated show is really pedophilia. Like I dont think people who look at Fairly Oddparents porn really feel any attraction to the ten year old dicking down the 19 year old baby sitter or the 40 year old mom. He just happens to be the character in the show with attractive of age females.
> 
> I guess its Islamic but if there's no real kids involved who does it hurt?


I mean yes it does not have a victim and is 100% better then real cp but its still cringe and you probably shouldn't be watching it.


----------



## BASED-GROYPER-REDDIT-XX29 (Nov 11, 2020)

LatinasAreTheFuture said:


> If children didn’t want to be fucked maybe they shouldn’t be asking for it???


Are you ironic or serious?


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Nov 11, 2020)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> They'll find a way. They'll always find a way. Kind of horrifying the more I think about it.


Good point. If death penalty is out of the question then just turn them into vegetables. Or deport to the ocean.


----------



## Karakhalkin-Gol (Sep 4, 2022)

We should special prisons to hold them for their eventual execution, so that the rest of the incarcerated populace don't have to share a complex with them.

(Apologies for the necro, give clocks if needed.)


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Sep 10, 2022)

BASED-GROYPER-REDDIT-XX29 said:


> You cant compare a cure to pedophilia to conversion therapy cuz unlike homosexuality pedophilia is a mental illness not a sexuality.


They're both mental illnesses.


----------



## 9Style (Sep 15, 2022)

Hypothetical, if you want to bang Ellen Page does it mean you want to bang Ellie from The Last of Us?


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Sep 15, 2022)

stupid question with a similar take to the one above; why don't pedos just find some chick only 5 feet tall to fuck. like just imagine its a very intelligent little girl.

i know for a fact i've met plenty of short women that were in their 30s yet looked very child like and had the brains of a middle schooler too.


----------



## PurpleEater (Sep 15, 2022)

Louis Theroux's documentary A Place for Peadophiles told me all I need to know about these psychopaths and the way the state "handles" them.


----------



## ffo kcuF (Sep 15, 2022)

Everyone under the age of 18 should be off limits to adults. From 0-18 people should be preparing themselves for the rest of their adult life, once you're properly prepared you can do whatever the fuck you want.

Higher education should start to be taught at 12-14+ so minors are more than prepared for the world by 18. Alcohol, drugs, sex and even internet access negatively impacts minors and will effect them for the rest of their life, build better humans which will build a better future.

I actually like the term MAP, we should reappropriate it from the sick people. MAP wraps all the sickos up into one simple term and covers all the bases. Dealing with MAP's is a tricky situation, removing them from society so they can't interact with minors is the obvious goal, achieving that by any means necessary is fine by me.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 15, 2022)

ffo kcuF said:


> I actually like the term MAP, we should reappropriate it from the sick people. MAP wraps all the sickos up into one simple term and covers all the bases. Dealing with MAP's is a tricky situation, removing them from society so they can't interact with minors is the obvious goal, achieving that by any means necessary is fine by me.


Everyone knows what a pedo is.  Everyone knows what a child molester is.  That's why they want to use an innocent sounding term like MAP instead.


----------



## 9Style (Sep 15, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> i know for a fact i've met plenty of short women that were in their 30s yet looked very child like and had the brains of a middle schooler too.



Wouldn't they be too stupid to consent then?


----------



## TheNazgulKing (Sep 15, 2022)

All Cops Are Based said:


> If it's as innate as any other sexual preference, then there's probably no cure, is there? People shake their heads about the fact people used to believe in gay conversion therapy, then they act like pedos can be fixed after a few dozen sessions with some quack with a pen and a notepad.



I doubt that pedophilia is an innate sexual preference for the same reason I doubt that people are born hard-wired with an irresistible sexual interest in size 7 patent red pumps wtih matching toenail polish.  Pedophiles are either re-enacting childhood trauma or taking advantage of an easy sexual opportunity.


----------



## ffo kcuF (Sep 15, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> Everyone knows what a pedo is.  Everyone knows what a child molester is.  That's why they want to use an innocent sounding term like MAP instead.


Yeah but pedophile and child molester doesn't exactly cover all the bases, some people want to have "consensual" sex with 14-15yo's and still call themselves anti pedo and against rape, I just think we need a term to wrap them all up into one. And I don't think being described as a minor attracted person sounds very innocent, it still sounds bad to me, we should take the term MAP and stigmatize it.

Nick Rakieta for example hates child rapists and pedophiles, but also thinks age of consent is an arbitrary number, he's now in a grey area, what do you call that?

Maybe we don't need MAP, but a stigmatized term that describes adults who want to fuck people under the age of 18 is needed.


----------



## Ly Erg (Sep 15, 2022)

ffo kcuF said:


> Maybe we don't need MAP, but a stigmatized term that describes adults who want to fuck people under the age of 18 is needed.


There is a word (2 really) for that.

They are called Sexual Predators.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Sep 15, 2022)

Ly Erg said:


> ffo kcuF said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we don't need MAP, but a stigmatized term that describes adults who want to fuck people under the age of 18 is needed.
> ...


his name is Anthony Cumia.


----------



## ffo kcuF (Sep 15, 2022)

Ly Erg said:


> There is a word (2 really) for that.
> 
> They are called Sexual Predators.


Sure but that could also mean someone who wants to rape 80yo's



POWER IN MISERY said:


> his name is Anthony Cumia.


lol ikr.

Cumia is a great example actually, claims he's against pedo's but openly declares he wants to fuck 13-17yo's, is he into hebephilia or ephebophilia?

Cumia's friends Chrissie Mayr and Brittany Venti have made references to 16-17yo, slowly trying to normalize it in their community's just like the groypers have done. These people will always push boundaries and that's why we need a stigmatized term to describe them.

Pedophilia, hebephilia and ephebophilia all need to be wrapped up into one word or term, it will make it easier to label these people and stigmatize them.


----------



## Fields Of Rye (Sep 15, 2022)

The term "pedophilia" is denatured; ephebephilia, hebephilia, whatever you wan't to call it for the specifics of attraction is irrelevant and unimportant, pedophilia serves. 

It is not simply "having sex with someone too young to consent". We talk a lot about whether or not someone can or can't consent but the truth is the average person will not feel attracted, nor can they feel attracted to realistic depictions of minors engaging in sexual activity. No hentaifags, I'm not talking about a stylized small breasted short stack in a school uniform. Anyone who has been on /v for any amount of time knows exactly what I'm talking about. This technology has existed for a long time. Normal people feel very uneasy. The pathways in our brain that go "hmmm sexy" do not trigger when staring at something whose appearance sets off "child". 

The definitions of pedophilia as is serves a two sided purpose. One one hand, fucking someone on the 30th day of the 11th month of their 17th year on the planet really doesn't fucking matter. We all know someone doesn't magically turn of age when the clock strikes midnight. No shit. But the clear potential of decay (what about the 29th day? the 28th) means we bring down the hammer, fucking hard. On the far end, it exists to lock away the truly, fundamentally broken people in society. I don't know what it takes to disrupt the natural pathways which prevent adults from seeing children in a sexual light, I don't know if it can be trained clockwork orange style or molested away, or if it can even be fixed, but it's a sign you cannot be trusted.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 15, 2022)

Fields Of Rye said:


> The definitions of pedophilia as is serves a two sided purpose. One one hand, fucking someone on the 30th day of the 11th month of their 17th year on the planet really doesn't fucking matter.


If you can't wait 24 hours to fuck someone, even with the threat of prison, you aren't someone in control.  You are an id monster ruled by your dick.  Now this is what young men basically are which is why we have Romeo and Juliet exceptions where you aren't throwing a 19 year old in jail for sex that didn't harm anyone anyway, but if you're 30 and you can't even manage to keep your dick out of people who aren't legal, you'd do other shit if you could get away with it.

This is just the bare minimum of what doesn't get you behind bars, not some bullshit that requires a celibate saint to manage.  That doesn't mean we approve of a 30 year old banging an 18 year old, just that not everything that isn't right is illegal.  And the specific number is arbitrary, but really, outside of a pretty narrow range from something like 16 to 18, you deserve to get at least a funny look if you are way too eager to change it to lower it.


----------



## Fields Of Rye (Sep 15, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> If you can't wait 24 hours to fuck someone, even with the threat of prison, you aren't someone in control.  You are an id monster ruled by your dick.  Now this is what young men basically are which is why we have Romeo and Juliet exceptions where you aren't throwing a 19 year old in jail for sex that didn't harm anyone anyway, but if you're 30 and you can't even manage to keep your dick out of people who aren't legal, you'd do other shit if you could get away with it.


>One one hand, fucking someone on the 30th day of the 11th month of their 17th year on the planet really doesn't fucking matter. We all know someone doesn't magically turn of age when the clock strikes midnight. No shit. But the clear potential of decay (what about the 29th day? the 28th) means we bring down the hammer, fucking hard.

Kinda sounds like we're in agreement there.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Sep 16, 2022)

9Style said:


> Wouldn't they be too stupid to consent then?


no? i'm talking about stupid adults not retards.


----------



## Astro Loafo (Sep 28, 2022)

Idk if this is the gaylord troon side talking but it really depends on what is referred as pedophilia. I feel like people have skewed the meaning of pedophile so much so that almost anything is a pedophile now. Like oh these anime lolis are pedophilia, did you just look at that 16 yr! You're a pedophile! Did you just change that baby! MEN CANT CHANGE DIAPERS YOU FUCKING PEDOPHILE! 

Like I get there's psychos out there who want to fk children. Idk I guess there's just a point where the word has spread out too thin and lost all meaning. Because if people really hated pedophiles, a lot if not all, politicians would be arrested or lynched. 

But no. Feels more like an argument about how my morality is better than yours.


----------



## Regio Consiglio (Sep 28, 2022)

Astro Loafo said:


> Like oh these anime lolis are pedophilia,


Yes? Why did you felt to add a legit one among the other complains? Also it's mostly Americans who act as you do, as they are all over puritans in public since forever. The word is often misused but I have yet to see it used in good faith against someone who hasn't done anything at all, and anyway irl absolutely nobody calls you a pedo for having a 17yo gf at 18 it's only an internet thing


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Sep 28, 2022)

Astro Loafo said:


> Like oh these anime lolis are pedophilia


But this is actually true though


----------



## Astro Loafo (Sep 28, 2022)

Regio Consiglio said:


> Yes? Why did you felt to add a legit one among the other complains? Also it's mostly Americans who act as you do, as they are all over puritans in public since forever. The word is often misused but I have yet to see it used in good faith against someone who hasn't done anything at all, and anyway irl absolutely nobody calls you a pedo for having a 17yo gf at 18 it's only an internet thing



Maybe it is a US thang. Idk I just wish real pedos like keffals and biden were behind bars.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 28, 2022)

Astro Loafo said:


> Idk if this is the gaylord troon side talking but it really depends on what is referred as pedophilia. I feel like people have skewed the meaning of pedophile so much so that almost anything is a pedophile now. Like oh these anime lolis are pedophilia,


Oh this screaming six year old getting raped by an adult, that's pedophilia, how silly.


----------



## Astro Loafo (Sep 28, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> Oh this screaming six year old getting raped by an adult, that's pedophilia, how silly.


 Yes but you gotta remember. Is this real life or a skit you're talking about. And yes, family guy did that skit.


----------



## t(h)rash (Sep 28, 2022)

Regio Consiglio said:


> irl absolutely nobody calls you a pedo for having a 17yo gf at 18 it's only an internet thing


crazy how youtubers and other influencers will get cancelled into oblivion for things like that. kids will lambast and crucify funny instagram guy for doing that and then go to school the next day and pass by 18 year old seniors dating 17 year old seniors. insane


----------



## SexPistol (Sep 28, 2022)

Anyone who touches a child deserves instant death. No questions asked.

lolicons may not touch real kids but if you watch them interact with each other you and how casually they talk about 6 year olds beings fuckable, you’ll still wish death upon them. It’s highly disturbing seeing them in their safe spaces and how comfortable they are sharing and comparing pictures and talking about how they like them looking younger or older. Or how toddlercon is ok if it doesn’t look realistic. They are just pedos in denial that would never admit to being attracted to real children outright.

I hate both with a passion but I was groomed for most of my teen years by men in their mid twenties so I am bias.


----------



## Astro Loafo (Sep 30, 2022)

SexPistol said:


> Anyone who touches a child deserves instant death. No questions asked.
> 
> lolicons may not touch real kids but if you watch them interact with each other you and how casually they talk about 6 year olds beings fuckable, you’ll still wish death upon them. It’s highly disturbing seeing them in their safe spaces and how comfortable they are sharing and comparing pictures and talking about how they like them looking younger or older. Or how toddlercon is ok if it doesn’t look realistic. They are just pedos in denial that would never admit to being attracted to real children outright.
> 
> I hate both with a passion but I was groomed for most of my teen years by men in their mid twenties so I am bias.



Yeah, but you have porn actresses that are as tall as 10 yr olds. Dressing up as children. And appealing to the pedo market while being 100% legal. But drawings are what get peoples attention. 

Idk, I just find it weird that Shadman is a monster but Amai Liu is a queen.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 30, 2022)

Astro Loafo said:


> Yeah, but you have porn actresses that are as tall as 10 yr olds. Dressing up as children. And appealing to the pedo market while being 100% legal. But drawings are what get peoples attention.
> 
> Idk, I just find it weird that Shadman is a monster but Amai Liu is a queen.


That's not necessarily 100% legal, it's just not often prosecuted.  Paul Little (Max Hardcore) copped an obscenity rap and did federal prison time for such content, although the fact that his content was gross and disgusting beyond even that had more to do with it.  They had also gone after him for rape and CP even though the actresses had the required paperwork under 18 U.S.C. § 2257, because they would sometimes claim to be underage despite not being so.

They didn't get him on those two but the obscenity rap stuck.

So material that isn't technically legally child porn can still run afoul of the federal (or state) obscenity laws, it's just that federal prosecutors very rarely ever go after it, and state prosecutors almost as rarely.


----------



## Astro Loafo (Sep 30, 2022)

I


AnOminous said:


> That's not necessarily 100% legal, it's just not often prosecuted.  Paul Little (Max Hardcore) copped an obscenity rap and did federal prison time for such content, although the fact that his content was gross and disgusting beyond even that had more to do with it.  They had also gone after him for rape and CP even though the actresses had the required paperwork under 18 U.S.C. § 2257, because they would sometimes claim to be underage despite not being so.
> 
> They didn't get him on those two but the obscenity rap stuck.
> 
> So material that isn't technically legally child porn can still run afoul of the federal (or state) obscenity laws, it's just that federal prosecutors very rarely ever go after it, and state prosecutors almost as rarely.


Looks more like they couldn't get him for the initial cp charge and instead of backing away they doubled down and got him on other charges.


----------



## LaxerBRO (Sep 30, 2022)

The debate should be what type of execution is best for them.


----------



## ffo kcuF (Sep 30, 2022)

The yard stick I use is, do I want that person around my children. If an adult is chasing after minors ( under 18 ) then I simply can't trust them around children. And loli/shota is cp, it's the people who enjoy it that's the problem, how could you ever trust those people around children?

Even the people who "joke" about it are creepy, they are normally sexual deviants. Compound media for example, would you trust them alone with minors?, People like that talk openly about and "joke" about minors all the time, imagine what they are saying in private or when the cameras aren't rolling!


----------



## Astro Loafo (Sep 30, 2022)

ffo kcuF said:


> The yard stick I use is, do I want that person around my children. If an adult is chasing after minors ( under 18 ) then I simply can't trust them around children. And loli/shota is cp, it's the people who enjoy it that's the problem, how could you ever trust those people around children?
> 
> Even the people who "joke" about it are creepy, they are normally sexual deviants. Compound media for example, would you trust them alone with minors?, People like that talk openly about and "joke" about minors all the time, imagine what they are saying in private or when the cameras aren't rolling!



I think that's a terrible yard stick. You shouldn't trust anyone with your children regardless if they do or do not enjoy cp and cp accessories.


----------



## ffo kcuF (Sep 30, 2022)

Astro Loafo said:


> I think that's a terrible yard stick. You shouldn't trust anyone with your children regardless if they do or do not enjoy cp and cp accessories.


Not with my children but around my children, or any children for that matter. My point still stand, those people should not be trusted around minors.


----------

